# Grexit: Referendum contro la Troika. Voi cosa votereste?



## Miro (28 Giugno 2015)

E' di poche ore fa la notizia secondo cui il Parlamento greco ha accettato la proposta di un referendum per il 5 Luglio, indetta dal Primo Ministro, Alexis Tsipras, in cui il popolo greco dovrà decidere se votare sì ed accettare le restrizioni economiche imposte dai creditori esteri (FMI in primis) oppure esprimere un no e "di fatto" ribellarsi.

Quel che mi chiedo o che vorrei chiedere a voi è: se foste cittadini greci, cosa votereste?

Personalmente, io voterei no; la Grecia è di fatto fallita e non ha nulla da perdere ormai.
Penso allo stesso tempo però che le conseguenze di un no come risultato del referendum possano essere devastanti non tanto a livello economico, ma a livello politico: si creerebbe un precedente importante per tutti i Paesi UE.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2015)

Se si guarda a livello di paese e non di singoli, votando no la Grecia sul lungo periodo potrebbe riprendersi, avrebbe margini ampissimi per migliorare, ovviamente facendo una politica seria, sul breve comunque sarà molto dura.

Guardando a livello di interessi dei singoli cittadini ci sarà l'apocalisse. Chi non ha niente di niente sicuramente non avrà remore a votare no; però non posso fare a meno di pensare a gente che magari ha un mutuo sulla prima casa... 

Cosa cavolo succede a questi? Hai il mutuo in euro e poi prendi la dracma... Ipoteticamente sarà un bagno di sangue su queste cose, a meno di interventi drastici del governo. Questa poi è solo una delle conseguenze che ci saranno.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Voterei no.

Uno mi dà i soldi e io posso "scappare" senza ridarglieli, perché dovrei votare sì?

Se poi faccio fallire tipo mezza europa a ruota, fatti loro.


----------



## Miro (28 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se si guarda a livello di paese e non di singoli, votando no la Grecia sul lungo periodo potrebbe riprendersi, avrebbe margini ampissimi per migliorare, ovviamente facendo una politica seria, sul breve comunque sarà molto dura.
> 
> Guardando a livello di interessi dei singoli cittadini ci sarà l'apocalisse. Chi non ha niente di niente sicuramente non avrà remore a votare no; però non posso fare a meno di pensare a gente che magari ha un mutuo sulla prima casa...
> 
> Cosa cavolo succede a questi? Hai il mutuo in euro e poi prendi la dracma... Ipoteticamente sarà un bagno di sangue su queste cose, a meno di interventi drastici del governo. Questa poi è solo una delle conseguenze che ci saranno.



Io credo che nel breve sarà un bagno di sangue sia che vinca il si, sia che vinca il no; con la vittoria del no potrebbero esserci due opzioni: 1) con la "forza" data dal no Tsipras avrebbe più spazio di manovra per contrattare e piegare la volontà dei creditori 2) salta tutto il banco (posto che secondo me salta comunque) e i greci verseranno sangue per un pò di tempo ma con la speranza di un futuro migliore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che nel breve sarà un bagno di sangue sia che vinca il si, sia che vinca il no; con la vittoria del no potrebbero esserci due opzioni: 1) con la "forza" data dal no Tsipras avrebbe più spazio di manovra per contrattare e piegare la volontà dei creditori 2) salta tutto il banco (posto che secondo me salta comunque) e i greci verseranno sangue per un pò di tempo ma con la speranza di un futuro migliore.



Più che altro se fanno saltare il banco per me salta tutta l'europa, o meglio i paesi con qualche problema come il nostro. Un'uscita della Grecia vorrebbe dire che l'unione monetaria non è sicura per niente, come invece pareva agli inizi dell'euro e gli speculatori quindi partiranno a razzo a scomettere sul prossimo paese a rischio uscita.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro se fanno saltare il banco per me salta tutta l'europa, o meglio i paesi con qualche problema come il nostro. Un'uscita della Grecia vorrebbe dire che l'unione monetaria non è sicura per niente, come invece pareva agli inizi dell'euro e gli speculatori quindi partiranno a razzo a scomettere sul prossimo paese a rischio uscita.



Grossomodo sì.

Portogallo e Spagna probabilmente saltano.
L'Italia è a ruota. Prenderà molto più di quel che pensava dal rientro dei capitali esteri ma ha già un paio di mazzate mica da ridere da affrontare (si ringraziano i giudici per le magate su stipendi e pensioni, poi se non hanno neanche la terza elementare in matematica, al solito, non è un loro problema).
La Francia forse resiste ma è molto in forse. Olanda idem.

Ma è tutto a catena. Qua si rischia tutti molto grosso.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che nel breve sarà un bagno di sangue sia che vinca il si, sia che vinca il no; con la vittoria del no potrebbero esserci due opzioni: 1) con la "forza" data dal no Tsipras avrebbe più spazio di manovra per contrattare e piegare la volontà dei creditori 2) salta tutto il banco (posto che secondo me salta comunque) e i greci verseranno sangue per un pò di tempo ma con la speranza di un futuro migliore.



Ma la "forza" cosa sarebbe? Se la Grecia non ha risorse (naturali e non) proprie, non ne esce da questo buco. Finisce come la turchia di un paio di decenni fa con la moneta che vale come carta igienica.


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi dichiarare default è una cosa seria. Se decidono di ribellarsi il loro tenore di vita, già basso, diventerà ai livelli di un paese sud-americano. 

"Potevano scegliere fra l'austerità e il default. Hanno scelto il default, avranno l'austerità."


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro Tsipras si è dimostrato il solito populista allo sbaraglio della situazione.


----------



## Miro (28 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro se fanno saltare il banco per me salta tutta l'europa, o meglio i paesi con qualche problema come il nostro. Un'uscita della Grecia vorrebbe dire che l'unione monetaria non è sicura per niente, come invece pareva agli inizi dell'euro e gli speculatori quindi partiranno a razzo a scomettere sul prossimo paese a rischio uscita.





Efferosso ha scritto:


> Grossomodo sì.
> 
> Portogallo e Spagna probabilmente saltano.
> L'Italia è a ruota. Prenderà molto più di quel che pensava dal rientro dei capitali esteri ma ha già un paio di mazzate mica da ridere da affrontare (si ringraziano i giudici per le magate su stipendi e pensioni, poi se non hanno neanche la terza elementare in matematica, al solito, non è un loro problema).
> ...



Più che reazione a catena economica (ricordiamo che la Grecia ha un debito estero di "poco conto", circa 300 mld di euro), direi reazione a catena politica; se la Grecia si permette di dire NO, allora anche gli altri Paesi potranno alzare la testa; questo è pericoloso precedente a cui mi riferivo nel primo post, e non è una cosa da poco.



Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma la "forza" cosa sarebbe? Se la Grecia non ha risorse (naturali e non) proprie, non ne esce da questo buco. Finisce come la turchia di un paio di decenni fa con la moneta che vale come carta igienica.



Per forza, intendo forza politica; come fa l'FMI a trattare con debitori che non vogliono pagare alle condizioni poste?


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Grossomodo sì.
> 
> Portogallo e Spagna probabilmente saltano.
> L'Italia è a ruota. Prenderà molto più di quel che pensava dal rientro dei capitali esteri ma ha già un paio di mazzate mica da ridere da affrontare (si ringraziano i giudici per le magate su stipendi e pensioni, poi se non hanno neanche la terza elementare in matematica, al solito, non è un loro problema).
> ...



Non è così automatico. Gli altri paesi cadono solo per giochi esagerati di borsa ma in realtà la Grecia è l'unico paese che dovrebbe fallire. Hanno truccato i conti e hanno attuato politiche sociali suicide. In confronto noi siamo santi....


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dichiarare default è una cosa seria. Se decidono di ribellarsi il loro tenore di vita, già basso, diventerà ai livelli di un paese sud-americano.
> 
> "Potevano scegliere fra l'austerità e il default. Hanno scelto il default, avranno l'austerità."



Si ma tanto questo il cittadino medio non lo capisce.
Vede che le cose vanno male, vede l'europa brutta e cattiva che gli chiede riforme e soldi (peccato che i soldi siano stati dati a loro dall'europa) e quindi vota "no".
Non ha nemmeno una vaga percezione del fatto che le cose potrebbero andare peggio.
Paro paro quello che succederebbe da noi.


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Più che reazione a catena economica (ricordiamo che la Grecia ha un debito estero di "poco conto", circa 300 mld di euro), direi reazione a catena politica; se la Grecia si permette di dire NO, allora anche gli altri Paesi potranno alzare la testa; questo è pericoloso precedente a cui mi riferivo nel primo post, e non è una cosa da poco.



La Grecia dice No, fallisce e diventa un paese da terzo mondo. Nessuno alzerà più la testa secondo me. E' ridicolo pensare di uscire dall'Euro a meno che ci si chiami Germania.


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si ma tanto questo il cittadino medio non lo capisce.
> Vede che le cose vanno male, vede l'europa brutta e cattiva che gli chiede riforme e soldi (peccato che i soldi siano stati dati a loro dall'europa) e quindi vota "no".
> Non ha nemmeno una vaga percezione del fatto che le cose potrebbero andare peggio.
> Paro paro quello che succederebbe da noi.



Purtroppo l'Europa è troppo lontana dal nostro orticello e abbiamo fantomatici politici dell'ultima ora che pur di prendere un voto in più sono disposti a portare avanti la malsana idea di abbandonare l'Euro. Il cittadino medio ci crede e pensa "torniamo alla lira, con 1.000 lire compravo un sacco di cose". Qualcuno spieghi a quel cittadino che con 1.000 lire non comprerà più nemmeno una caramella.


----------



## Miro (28 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> La Grecia dice No, fallisce e diventa un paese da terzo mondo. Nessuno alzerà più la testa secondo me. E' ridicolo pensare di uscire dall'Euro a meno che ci si chiami Germania.



E se, per ipotesi, la Grecia si fa i suoi bei annetti di miseria (perchè se li farà eccome) ma grazie a politiche oculate e serie torna ad essere un Paese quantomeno stabile? non credi che sarebbe un segnale devastante per un'Unione Europea che è tutto tranne che unita?


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non è così automatico. Gli altri paesi cadono solo per giochi esagerati di borsa ma in realtà la Grecia è l'unico paese che dovrebbe fallire. Hanno truccato i conti e hanno attuato politiche sociali suicide. In confronto noi siamo santi....



Noi siamo esposti per 40 miliardi nei loro confronti.
Mettici il taglio del rating direttamente collegato ai 40 di cui sopra e all'output negativo europeo.
Mettici che se la fiducia scende di nuovo, il PIL tornerà a scendere di conseguenza per le mancate esportazioni (che sono la nostra vita, in questo momento).
Rischiamo una seconda bolla finanziaria, con la differenza che qui partiamo già da una situazione "stampellata", per usare un eufemismo.
Aggiungici qualche *censura. Tanta censura* di giudice che smonta tutto quel poco di intelligente fatto nel recente passato per tenere i conti a posto.
Poi ci mettiamo anche una bella fettona di immigrazione che alla fine ci costerà soldi (e che alla fine arricchirà solo i soliti mafiosetti con le mani in pasta).
Una prospettiva a 2/3 anni non proprio rosea, purtroppo.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E se, per ipotesi, la Grecia si fa i suoi bei annetti di miseria (perchè se li farà eccome) ma grazie a politiche oculate e serie torna ad essere un Paese quantomeno stabile? non credi che sarebbe un segnale devastante per un'Unione Europea che è tutto tranne che unita?



La grecia se "fallisce" sostanzialmente dice a tutti gli altri paesi che le hanno dato i soldi "Saluti cari, grazie tante".
Non prenderà più un aiuto da uno stato neanche con un tasso di interesse da strozzinaggio.
Avrà una valuta da terzo mondo con la quale le risorse energetiche le costeranno uno sproposito.
E' già a pezzi ora, non ha una buona prospettiva, quindi non può fare nessun genere di leva finanziaria o di investimento.

Cioè i greci, senza grandi risorse di cibo (non sto scherzando, qua si parla di CIBO) e di energia, rischiano di vivere di pesca, turismo e olive per due decenni. Nella migliore delle ipotesi se la compra la cina, la grecia.


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E se, per ipotesi, la Grecia si fa i suoi bei annetti di miseria (perchè se li farà eccome) ma grazie a politiche oculate e serie torna ad essere un Paese quantomeno stabile? non credi che sarebbe un segnale devastante per un'Unione Europea che è tutto tranne che unita?



Per come la vedo io è impossibile. Vedi l'Argentina. Ha ricchezze maggiori della Grecia e aveva un'economia migliore. Hanno dichiarato default e dopo pochi anni sono stati di nuovo sul punto di farlo. Il default è la morte di un paese.



Efferosso ha scritto:


> Noi siamo esposti per 40 miliardi nei loro confronti.
> Mettici il taglio del rating direttamente collegato ai 40 di cui sopra e all'output negativo europeo.
> Mettici che se la fiducia scende di nuovo, il PIL tornerà a scendere di conseguenza per le mancate esportazioni (che sono la nostra vita, in questo momento).
> Rischiamo una seconda bolla finanziaria, con la differenza che qui partiamo già da una situazione "stampellata", per usare un eufemismo.
> ...



Avremmo ripercussioni ma non possiamo fallire. Se fallisce la Grecia, la Germania non ha nulla da temere. Se falliamo noi, ci tiriamo dietro tutti o comunque provochiamo un disastro a tutti.


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La grecia se "fallisce" sostanzialmente dice a tutti gli altri paesi che le hanno dato i soldi "Saluti cari, grazie tante".
> Non prenderà più un aiuto da uno stato neanche con un tasso di interesse da strozzinaggio.
> Avrà una valuta da terzo mondo con la quale le risorse energetiche le costeranno uno sproposito.
> E' già a pezzi ora, non ha una buona prospettiva, quindi non può fare nessun genere di leva finanziaria o di investimento.
> ...



Esatto. La Grecia verrà davvero, non per modo di dire, comprata dalla Cina per interessi economici (ha già comprato mezza Africa) o dalla Russia per interessi politico-militari.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E se, per ipotesi, la Grecia si fa i suoi bei annetti di miseria (perchè se li farà eccome) ma grazie a politiche oculate e serie torna ad essere un Paese quantomeno stabile? non credi che sarebbe un segnale devastante per un'Unione Europea che è tutto tranne che unita?



Potrebbero diventare tranquillamente un paese a posto con una politica seria. Tra l'altro avere una valuta debole incentiverebbe moltissimo il mercato interno, dando quindi il via libera anche a uno sviluppo conseguente del paese.

Con una moneta forte non hai il minimo incentivo a migliorarti, quello che ti serve lo compri dove ti pare nel resto del mondo, invece in questo modo sarebbero costretti gioco forza a fare tutto da se. In fin dei conti sono una piccola nazione, per avere un benessere decente e stabile non ci vorrebbe chissà che cosa.


Questo sarebbe lo scenario migliore possibile, che purtroppo non accadrà mai. Le cose buone non succedono mai...


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io è impossibile. Vedi l'Argentina. Ha ricchezze maggiori della Grecia e aveva un'economia migliore. Hanno dichiarato default e dopo pochi anni sono stati di nuovo sul punto di farlo. Il default è la morte di un paese.
> 
> 
> 
> Avremmo ripercussioni ma non possiamo fallire. Se fallisce la Grecia, la Germania non ha nulla da temere. Se falliamo noi, ci tiriamo dietro tutti o comunque provochiamo un disastro a tutti.



E' l'unica cosa che ci possiamo augurare.
O meglio, ci si può augurare che saltino solo Grecia e Portogallo.
Se va giù la Spagna noi a quel punto saltiamo per forza, a meno che l'Europa non cambi le regole in corsa proprio perché se no rischia troppo a livello di gruppo. Ma è dura dura comunque, a quel punto.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Potrebbero diventare tranquillamente un paese a posto con una politica seria. Tra l'altro avere una valuta debole incentiverebbe moltissimo il mercato interno, dando quindi il via libera anche a uno sviluppo conseguente del paese.
> 
> Con una moneta forte non hai il minimo incentivo a migliorarti, quello che ti serve lo compri dove ti pare nel resto del mondo, invece in questo modo sarebbero costretti gioco forza a fare tutto da se. In fin dei conti sono una piccola nazione, per avere un benessere decente e stabile non ci vorrebbe chissà che cosa.
> 
> ...



Si ma la Grecia oggi VIVE con gli aiuti.
Se le togli gli aiuti e la metti in condizione:
a) di non avere questo denaro in più
b) di dover pagare uno sproposito le materie prime

per una società che OGGI non ha lo spazio per fare investimenti, come fai a cavarne qualcosa di buono?
Cioè quel "diventare tranquillamente" vuol dire fare LA FAME fino a quando qualcuno non li ripesca, fondamentalmente. E anche allora avranno bisogno di risorse esterne.
Non saranno aiuti, ma sarà meglio?

Oggi probabilmente i greci si sentiranno "invasi" dall'europa.
Se domani la cina si compra tutto e impone le sue condizioni di mercato in grecia, si sentiranno più liberi?


----------



## Miro (28 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La grecia se "fallisce" sostanzialmente dice a tutti gli altri paesi che le hanno dato i soldi "Saluti cari, grazie tante".
> Non prenderà più un aiuto da uno stato neanche con un tasso di interesse da strozzinaggio.
> Avrà una valuta da terzo mondo con la quale le risorse energetiche le costeranno uno sproposito.
> E' già a pezzi ora, non ha una buona prospettiva, quindi non può fare nessun genere di leva finanziaria o di investimento.
> ...



Io credo che, per una Grecia fuori dall'influenza europea, ci siano le due big, USA e Russia pronte ad aiutare in cambio di affiliazione; la Grecia da questo punto di vista ha il sedere parato, fa molta gola ad entrambe avere un governo "schierato" in favore dell'una o dell'altra, visti i tempi.
Ovviamente non dico che basti, anche con aiuti esterni la Grecia farà tantissima fatica a tornare a livelli accettabili, visto che non ha uno straccio di industria.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Potrebbero diventare tranquillamente un paese a posto con una politica seria. Tra l'altro avere una valuta debole incentiverebbe moltissimo il mercato interno, dando quindi il via libera anche a uno sviluppo conseguente del paese.
> 
> Con una moneta forte non hai il minimo incentivo a migliorarti, quello che ti serve lo compri dove ti pare nel resto del mondo, invece in questo modo sarebbero costretti gioco forza a fare tutto da se. In fin dei conti sono una piccola nazione, per avere un benessere decente e stabile non ci vorrebbe chissà che cosa.
> 
> ...



Non è affatto così. Un esempio? L'elettricità. Essenziale. Non possono produrla a sufficienza. Non potranno comprarla dai mercati esteri con la loro moneta-carta igenica. Dovranno drasticamente ridurre i loro consumi penalizzando l'unica loro possibile risorsa: il turismo. Circolo vizioso da cui si esce dopo decenni di lacrime e sangue.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Comunque la situazione è veramente grottesca.

Stiamo concettualmente parlando di uno a cui hai prestato i soldi che ti viene a casa a fare la voce grossa dicendo che se non gliene dai altri non ti ridà questi.

Ma dai.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E' l'unica cosa che ci possiamo augurare.
> O meglio, ci si può augurare che saltino solo Grecia e Portogallo.
> Se va giù la Spagna noi a quel punto saltiamo per forza, a meno che l'Europa non cambi le regole in corsa proprio perché se no rischia troppo a livello di gruppo. Ma è dura dura comunque, a quel punto.



Siamo uno dei maggiori paesi industriali di Europa. La Spagna ci sta dietro di molto ma è evidente che Grecia, Portogallo e Spagna metterebbero in ginocchio l'UE e quindi noi non potremmo far altro che cadere.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che, per una Grecia fuori dall'influenza europea, ci siano le due big, USA e Russia pronte ad aiutare in cambio di affiliazione; la Grecia da questo punto di vista ha il sedere parato, fa molta gola ad entrambe avere un governo "schierato" in favore dell'una o dell'altra, visti i tempi.
> Ovviamente non dico che basti, anche con aiuti esterni la Grecia farà tantissima fatica a tornare a livelli accettabili, visto che non ha uno straccio di industria.



Fossi greco non gioirei. L'interesse di quei paesi non è quello di renderti forte e florido. E' mantenerti debole e sotto scacco.


----------



## Miro (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E' l'unica cosa che ci possiamo augurare.
> O meglio, ci si può augurare che saltino solo Grecia e Portogallo.
> Se va giù la Spagna noi a quel punto saltiamo per forza, a meno che l'Europa non cambi le regole in corsa proprio perché se no rischia troppo a livello di gruppo. Ma è dura dura comunque, a quel punto.



Io penso che noi siamo troppo grossi per fallire, credo l'UE non ci farà fallire mai, piaccia o non piaccia; ci commissioneranno, ci terranno dentro tirandoci per i capelli, ci imporranno misure, ma non ci faranno mai fallire; se cadiamo noi cade tutta l'impalcatura per davvero.
Anche la Spagna mi sembra abbastanza importante per lasciarla affondare.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Comunque la situazione è veramente grottesca.
> 
> Stiamo concettualmente parlando di uno a cui hai prestato i soldi che ti viene a casa a fare la voce grossa dicendo che se non gliene dai altri non ti ridà questi.
> 
> Ma dai.



No, è ancora peggio. Uno a cui hai prestato i soldi ha truccato i conti sulla base dei quali gli hai prestato i soldi, lo hai scoperto e ora cosa fa? viene a fare la voce grossa e vuole altri soldi.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

A conferma di quanto dicevo in un messaggio precedente vi posto un commento ad un articolo sulla crisi greca:



> linzanico 28/06/2015 - 22:20
> Usciamo tutti dall'euro e andiamo avanti come si è sempre fatto.Che problemi ci sono? Ritorniamo con la lira svalutata ma saremo sicuri di lavorare



Io ho paura di questa gente. Troppa ignoranza. Sempre più dilagante. Il populismo presto diventerà una forza politica e ci affosserà.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> A conferma di quanto dicevo in un messaggio precedente vi posto un commento ad un articolo sulla crisi greca:
> 
> 
> 
> Io ho paura di questa gente. Troppa ignoranza. Sempre più dilagante. Il populismo presto diventerà una forza politica e ci affosserà.



Beh per lavorare lavori.
Pure i bambini nel borneo che cuciono palloni lavorano, probabilmente molto più di un italiano medio.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Beh per lavorare lavori.
> Pure i bambini nel borneo che cuciono palloni lavorano, probabilmente molto più di un italiano medio.



Beh se per lavoro intendono questo, anche con l'euro ce n'è in abbondanza.


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2015)

La questione è molto semplice: la Grecia è GIÀ FALLITA, e da tempo. Il referendum de facto è solo per decidere se continuare a pagare i creditori nonostante ciò (follia pura) oppure tirargli il dito medio. Restando nell'euro, con le misure imposte dalla troika sarebbe comunque un bagno di sangue e ti toccherebbe comunque pagare i debiti, mentre tirando il dito medio vai """"solo"""" in default (comunque una tragedia). 
A me la decisione da prendere sembra evidente.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La questione è molto semplice: la Grecia è GIÀ FALLITA, e da tempo. Il referendum de facto è solo per decidere se continuare a pagare i creditori nonostante ciò (follia pura) oppure tirargli il dito medio. Restando nell'euro, con le misure imposte dalla troika sarebbe comunque un bagno di sangue e ti toccherebbe comunque pagare i debiti, mentre tirando il dito medio vai """"solo"""" in default (comunque una tragedia).
> A me la decisione da prendere sembra evidente.



Mah mica tanto, mi sembrano due tragedie uscite da Eschilo.

Come detto prima dipende dalla situazione personale comunque.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dichiarare default è una cosa seria. Se decidono di ribellarsi il loro tenore di vita, già basso, *diventerà ai livelli di un paese sud-americano*.
> 
> "Potevano scegliere fra l'austerità e il default. Hanno scelto il default, avranno l'austerità."



Al momento attuale sono i paesi a maggior sviluppo, e quasi tutti hanno rifiutato le politiche neoliberiste che impazzano nel resto del mondo.


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah mica tanto, mi sembrano due tragedie uscite da Eschilo.
> 
> Come detto prima dipende dalla situazione personale comunque.



È vero, ma arrivati a questo punto credo che l'unica cosa che resti ai greci sia la dignità e se non vogliono perdere anche quella devono votare no.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Vedo che molti la valutano come una questione meramente finaziaria, pertanto fanno dei ragionamenti prettamente razionali
non lo è!!!
è una questione politica, è una battaglia di civiltà paragonabile alla lotta contro il nazismo,
La troika e il neoliberismo và abbattuto, costi quel che costi, perciò mi auguro che i greci votino no e che si portino dietro mezza europa nel defoult,
I beni primari per la gente ci saranno sempre, oggigiorno sono tutti in sovrapproduzione, è solo una questione di ridistribuzione equa delle risorse, cosa che imponeva persino il vecchio consumismo. 
per le questioni mutui voglio vedere cosa accadrà quando non saranno poche centinaia nel silenzio gli sfrattati ma molte migliaia, non hanno da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti la valutano come una questione meramente finaziaria, pertanto fanno dei ragionamenti prettamente razionali
> non lo è!!!
> è una questione politica, è una battaglia di civiltà paragonabile alla lotta contro il nazismo,
> La troika e il neoliberismo và abbattuto, costi quel che costi, perciò mi auguro che i greci votino no e che si portino dietro mezza europa nel defoult,
> ...



Sarà anche così, ma quando c'è stato da prendere hanno ben preso.
Non vedo una gran battaglia di civiltà nel truccare i conti, prendersi centinaia di miliardi di aiuti, e poi salutare tutti con la mano. Non riesco proprio a vedercela.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Al momento attuale sono i paesi a maggior sviluppo, e quasi tutti hanno rifiutato le politiche neoliberiste che impazzano nel resto del mondo.



Il Brasile, magari, che default non sa nemmeno come si scrive.
Argentina e Venezuela non sono esattamente paradisiaci, con l'inflazione che galoppa sul 20% stile anni 70 italiani. E l'Argentina è già stata più volte accusata di truccare i conti sul PIL.
E sono paesi enormi con uno spazio di manovra importante, non come quelli europei scarsi a livello di risorse e di possibilità di investimento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma a leggere i commenti mi è venuto il nervoso.. qui si parla di Grecia come se fosse una squadra ci calcio.. ma il vero DRAMMA è quello del popolo greco che si troverà senza soldi , senza istruzione e senza i primari servizi ... 

qui ci si dimentica delle PRIORITÀ' della vita.. per la germania può che bruciare all infermo ma non voglio pensare che un popolo glorioso come quello Greco soccomba sotto ad rigide scelte politiche .


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Qui, come diceva qualcuno, è davvero una battaglia di civiltà. Per anni ci è stato detto che l'Europa vuole questo e quello, il mercato esige questo e quello, e in mezzo a tutto ciò è stato possibile sterilizzare la democrazia. Le politiche neoliberiste applicate dalla Troika Hanno ucciso il sogno Europeo. Ormai non si parla più, come sognavano i padri costituenti d'Europa, di un continente di popoli, di comunità che ragiona sul principio della pari dignità di ogni stato, della cooperazione e soprattutto della solidarietà. È solo l'Europa delle banche che con i soldi dei poveri si sono salvate dai loro stessi errori. Io sto tutta la vita con la Grecia, costi quel che costi, perchè ad un popolo esausto e prostrato da anni di misure recessive non si può chiedere di suicidarsi perchè i conti devono quadrare. È il popolo che ha inventato la democrazia ed è ora che se la riprenda alla faccia della Merkel, di Hollande, Lagarde e dei potentati economici che servono.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma a leggere i commenti mi è venuto il nervoso.. qui si parla di Grecia come se fosse una squadra ci calcio.. ma il vero DRAMMA è quello del popolo greco che si troverà senza soldi , senza istruzione e senza i primari servizi ...
> 
> qui ci si dimentica delle PRIORITÀ' della vita.. per la germania può che bruciare all infermo ma non voglio pensare che un popolo glorioso come quello Greco soccomba sotto ad rigide scelte politiche .



c'è anche da dire che il popolo greco ha le sue belle colpe eh , hanno una classe politica più corrotta e inefficiente della nostra , basta guardare la situazione pensionistica : il rapporto contributi pensioni erogate è del 57% , mentre la nostra che già crea non pochi problemi è del 70% , per non parlare del fatto che i pensionati greci vanno in pensione 6-7 anni prima di un tedesco .Capisco l'europa cattiva , ma far passare la grecia come una nazione di poveri martiri senza il minimo di colpe è anche sbagliato


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Quello che sta succedendo in Grecia, uno stato europeo, lo stato dove si è inventata la democrazia oltre 2000 anni fa è disumano...chiedere ancora sacrifici a sta gente dimostra la mancanza di scrupoli dei signori a Bruxelles...voterei no tutta la vita...meglio morire provandoci che finire come miserabili schiacciati dalla storia..


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è anche da dire che il popolo greco ha le sue belle colpe eh , hanno una classe politica più corrotta e inefficiente della nostra , basta guardare la situazione pensionistica : il rapporto contributi pensioni erogate è del 57% , mentre la nostra che già crea non pochi problemi è del 70% , per non parlare del fatto che i pensionati greci vanno in pensione 6-7 anni prima di un tedesco .Capisco l'europa cattiva , ma far passare la grecia come una nazione di poveri martiri senza il minimo di colpe è anche sbagliato



Che abbia le sue colpe ok, mai negato, ma che si debba torturare un popolo, privandolo di qualsiasi speranza per il futuro questo è davvero disumano. E allora tutte gli altri paesi del sud Europa ,tra cui noi, cosa dovremmo fare? Premere il pulsante e autodistruggerci?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Che abbia le sue colpe ok, mai negato, ma che si debba torturare un popolo, privandolo di qualsiasi speranza per il futuro questo è davvero disumano. E allora tutte gli altri paesi del sud Europa ,tra cui noi, cosa dovremmo fare? Premere il pulsante e autodistruggerci?



da che mondo e mondo se fai i debiti devi pagare , se hai vissuto sopra le tue possibilità è colpa tua . Capisco che in italia si cerca di scaricare la colpa sempre sugli altri (i comunisti , le toghe rosse , i terroni , gli immigrati , l'europa , ecc ecc) , pero molte volte sarebbe opportuno pure fare un sano mea culpa . Voglio vedere dopo il default come si rissolleverà la grecia se continua ad avere una classe politica come quelle passate


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma a leggere i commenti mi è venuto il nervoso.. qui si parla di Grecia come se fosse una squadra ci calcio.. ma il vero DRAMMA è quello del popolo greco che si troverà senza soldi , senza istruzione e senza i primari servizi ...
> 
> qui ci si dimentica delle PRIORITÀ' della vita.. per la germania può che bruciare all infermo ma non voglio pensare che un popolo glorioso come quello Greco soccomba sotto ad rigide scelte politiche .



Tu sei un imprenditore, giusto?
Diciamo che vai da un tuo socio in affari (non prendiamo le banche, che sono brutte e cattive per definizione).
Gli dici "Guarda io non ho nessun debito, e ho già in mente dei progetti che mi permetteranno di ridarti tutto in brevissimo tempo, in più se facciamo una partnership ci guadagniamo tutti e due".
Lui acconsente. Stringete un accordo. Ti presta i soldi.
Poi tu gliene chiedi sempre di più, e anzi, lo minacci se non te li dà.
Si arriva al punto che tu, fregandotene di accordi, di leggi (perché se succede fra privati ti si può semplicemente mandare un decreto ingiuntivo, cause, galera a seconda di quanto hai preso etc) "decidi" che non glieli ridai.
Punto.

Questa è la situazione. Semplice semplice.


Nessuno mette in dubbio che i greci stanno male. Nessuno.
Ma qui i greci che stanno male ci hanno appena rubato, perché di questo si tratta, 40 miliardi.
Noi stiamo bene? Non mi pare. Funziona così allora? Quello che sta peggio di tutti può sentirsi autorizzato a rubare?

La grecia, come ogni paese, ha fatto tutto da sé. La leggenda che la germania si stia arricchendo sottraendo soldi a tutti gli altri è, per l'appunto, una leggenda.
Anche perché se la Germania avesse i soldi di portogallo+spagna+grecia+italia andrebbero tutti in giro con le mercedes fatte d'oro.


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> da che mondo e mondo se fai i debiti devi pagare , se hai vissuto sopra le tue possibilità è colpa tua . Capisco che in italia si cerca di scaricare la colpa sempre sugli altri (i comunisti , le toghe rosse , i terroni , gli immigrati , l'europa , ecc ecc) , pero molte volte sarebbe opportuno pure fare un sano mea culpa . Voglio vedere dopo il default come si rissolleverà la grecia se continua ad avere una classe politica come quelle passate



Oronzo ,qui il problema non è non voler pagare i propri debiti. Qui si cerca di scavalcare la libera democrazia imponendo scelte che i popoli devono subire tacendo.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è anche da dire che il popolo greco ha le sue belle colpe eh , hanno una classe politica più corrotta e inefficiente della nostra , basta guardare la situazione pensionistica : il rapporto contributi pensioni erogate è del 57% , mentre la nostra che già crea non pochi problemi è del 70% , per non parlare del fatto che i pensionati greci vanno in pensione 6-7 anni prima di un tedesco .Capisco l'europa cattiva , ma far passare la grecia come una nazione di poveri martiri senza il minimo di colpe è anche sbagliato



Ma no scherzi?
La pensione è dovuta, lo dicono pure i nostri magistrati. La pagherà qualcun altro, ma quello non è un problema.
Stiamo qui a far le coccole alla grecia quando noi con le nostre tasse paghiamo la pensione a loro.
Ma si sa, se uno sta male sicuramente sarà colpa di qualcun altro.

Siam proprio italiani


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Ah, a tutti quelli che sono ben felici e voterebbero no: guai, ripeto GUAI a lamentarsi se poi ci appioppano altre tasse eh.
Guai.

Per capirci, il debito pubblico italiano nel 2014 è cresciuto di circa 60 miliardi.
Quest'anno solo con questa meravigliosa chicca partiamo da 40.
E' abbastanza scontato dove andranno a prendere questi soldi...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Oronzo ,qui il problema non è non voler pagare i propri debiti. Qui si cerca di scavalcare la libera democrazia imponendo scelte che i popoli devono subire tacendo.



subire tacendo ? quando facevano i debiti per andare in pensione prima di tutti gli altri mica si sono lamentati  se si versano 57 di contributi e lo stato eroga 100 significa che il restante ce lo metto lo stato e se lo stato non ha sti soldi li chiede in prestito e quindi si accumulano debiti . Ripeto ancora una volta ok criticare l'europa brutta e cattiva delle banche ma far passare la grecia come una nazione vessata no , come dice il saggio chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso .


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Oronzo ,qui il problema non è non voler pagare i propri debiti. Qui si cerca di scavalcare la libera democrazia imponendo scelte che i popoli devono subire tacendo.



Il popolo ha deciso di far parte dell'europa (o anche qui gli è stato imposto il governo?)
Il popolo ha eletto la classe politica.
Il popolo (bue) ha le pensioni pagate da se stesso solo al 57% come ha riportato Oronzo.
Qui si gioca sempre a scaricare il barile su qualcun altro. E' anche ora che qualcuno si prenda le sue responsabilità, altrimenti andiamo avanti tutti a chiedere senza mai dovere niente


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> subire tacendo ? quando facevano i debiti per andare in pensione prima di tutti gli altri mica si sono lamentati  se si versano 57 di contributi e lo stato eroga 100 significa che il restante ce lo metto lo stato e se lo stato non ha sti soldi li chiede in prestito e quindi si accumulano debiti . Ripeto ancora una volta ok criticare l'europa brutta e cattiva delle banche ma far passare la grecia come una nazione vessata no , come dice il saggio chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso .



Meno male. Mi commuovo.


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> subire tacendo ? quando facevano i debiti per andare in pensione prima di tutti gli altri mica si sono lamentati  se si versano 57 di contributi e lo stato eroga 100 significa che il restante ce lo metto lo stato e se lo stato non ha sti soldi li chiede in prestito e quindi si accumulano debiti . Ripeto ancora una volta ok criticare l'europa brutta e cattiva delle banche ma far passare la grecia come una nazione vessata no , come dice il saggio chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso .



A parte che questa mi sembra la logica tipica del: le colpe dei padri li pagano i figli, ma vabbè credo sia una provocazione, perchè sai bene che non esisteranno più quei regimi pensionistici in futuro. Quindi già da ora le nuove generazioni piangeranno. Quello che non capisco è perchè si debba mettere una lapide su un paese mostrandosi brutalmente ottusi nel perseguire politiche che sono inevitabilmente produttive di ineguaglianze, ingiustizie e miseria. Prima o poi un Europa cosi muore.


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il popolo ha deciso di far parte dell'europa (o anche qui gli è stato imposto il governo?)
> Il popolo ha eletto la classe politica.
> Il popolo (bue) ha le pensioni pagate da se stesso solo al 57% come ha riportato Oronzo.
> Qui si gioca sempre a scaricare il barile su qualcun altro. E' anche ora che qualcuno si prenda le sue responsabilità, altrimenti andiamo avanti tutti a chiedere senza mai dovere niente



Tu hai deciso di far parte dell'Europa?


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Senza nemmeno contare i bond, l'80% del debito greco è finanziato da altri stati. Su 330 miliardi.
Vuol dire che la grecia ha avuto dagli altri stati 264 miliardi di euro.
Se poi consideriamo che 330 miliardi sarebbe il 177% del PIL. Vuol dire che la grecia ogni hanno produce 186 miliardi.
Cioè gli altri stati hanno dato alla grecia 80 miliardi più di quello che produce ogni anno.

Come fanno ad essere delle vittime, boh....


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Tu hai deciso di far parte dell'Europa?



Io all'epoca ero troppo giovane per votare, ma per tutti coloro che ne hanno avuto l'occasione, sì. E se avessi votato, indipendentemente dal voto, avrei deciso come nazione di entrare. Funziona così la democrazia.

Si invoca la democrazia, ma quando questa fallisce, è sempre colpa di qualcun altro.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> A parte che questa mi sembra la logica tipica del: le colpe dei padri li pagano i figli, ma vabbè credo sia una provocazione, perchè sai bene che non esisteranno più quei regimi pensionistici in futuro. Quindi già da ora le nuove generazioni piangeranno. *Quello che non capisco è perchè si debba mettere una lapide su un paese mostrandosi brutalmente ottusi nel perseguire politiche che sono inevitabilmente produttive di ineguaglianze*, ingiustizie e miseria. Prima o poi un Europa cosi muore.



Queste sono le politiche pensionistiche assurde che sono andate avanti per cinquant'anni anche da noi (e anche in Grecia, contribuendo a creare il buco).
E quando si è provato a cambiarle, riuscendoci in parte, c'è stata una lotta senza fine per "i diritti".
A te una politica basata su "Do 50 e prendo 100" sembra produttiva di eguaglianze?
O una politica del "dammi i soldi, dammene ancora. Ancora, ancora. Se no non te li rido" ti sembra produttiva di eguaglianze?


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Io all'epoca ero troppo giovane per votare, ma per tutti coloro che ne hanno avuto l'occasione, sì. E se avessi votato, indipendentemente dal voto, avrei deciso come nazione di entrare. Funziona così la democrazia.
> 
> Si invoca la democrazia, ma quando questa fallisce, è sempre colpa di qualcun altro.



Anche se avessi avuto l'età per votare non poresti averlo fatto perchè il popolo non è mai stato chiamato a decidere se entrare nell'Euro oppure no. La democrazia come vedi non funziona se ci sono decisioni eterodirette.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Anche se avessi avuto l'età per votare non poresti averlo fatto perchè il popolo non è mai stato chiamato a decidere se entrare nell'Euro oppure no. La democrazia come vedi non funziona se ci sono decisioni eterodirette.



Il popolo elegge i suoi rappresentanti. I rappresentanti decidono come eletti dal popolo.
Il sistema democratico per rappresentanza funziona in questo modo.
Non è che l'europa si è materializzata dall'alto e ha deciso per tutti.
Non esistono decisioni eterodirette.

E' come lamentarsi della DC perché ha creato il buco nel "mercato" statale.
Però quando la DC prometteva un posto a tutti anche se servivano 10 insegnanti e loro creavano 20 posti di lavoro, allora tutti in massa a votarla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> A parte che questa mi sembra la logica tipica del: le colpe dei padri li pagano i figli, ma vabbè credo sia una provocazione, perchè sai bene che non esisteranno più quei regimi pensionistici in futuro. Quindi già da ora le nuove generazioni piangeranno. Quello che non capisco è perchè si debba mettere una lapide su un paese mostrandosi brutalmente ottusi nel perseguire politiche che sono inevitabilmente produttive di ineguaglianze, ingiustizie e miseria. Prima o poi un Europa cosi muore.



il problema è che le colpe continuano a farle anche ora , ad esempio avevano chiuso la tv di stato per cercare di limitare i costi della spesa pubblica , però il buon alexis ha deciso di riaprire il carrozzone della tv pubblica assumendo nuove persone . I debiti se fatti per finanziare attività che dovrebbero creare profitto sono cosa buona e giusta , pero se fai i debiti per pagare la pensione all'allevatore greco che smette di lavorare a 50 anni dopo che ha versato la metà di quello che percepirà come pensione , o per pagare lo stipendio del giletti greco assunto nella tv pubblica , sono uno spreco e gli sprechi non è giusto che vengano pagati da altri .


----------



## Mithos3 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Queste sono le politiche pensionistiche assurde che sono andate avanti per cinquant'anni anche da noi (e anche in Grecia, contribuendo a creare il buco).
> E quando si è provato a cambiarle, riuscendoci in parte, c'è stata una lotta senza fine per "i diritti".
> A te una politica basata su "Do 50 e prendo 100" sembra produttiva di eguaglianze?
> O una politica del "dammi i soldi, dammene ancora. Ancora, ancora. Se no non te li rido" ti sembra produttiva di eguaglianze?



A me sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze e miserie una politica che smantelli i diritti dei lavoratori additandoli di essere loro il cancro di una nazione. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che ci costringe a disfarci di garanzie costituzionali in nome del pareggio di bilancio. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che lasci le persone più povere indietro senza aiutarle e non redistribuisca le ricchezze. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze quella politica che distrugge lo stato sociale, mettendo sul lastrico migliaia di famiglie. 
Forse tu sarai un cosidetto cittadino abbiente ,non lo so, ma ti assicuro, senza livore che questa Europa che vedi, non durerà ancora tanto.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è che le colpe continuano a farle anche ora , ad esempio avevano chiuso la tv di stato per cercare di limitare i costi della spesa pubblica , però il buon alexis ha deciso di riaprire il carrozzone della tv pubblica assumendo nuove persone . I debiti se fatti per finanziare attività che dovrebbero creare profitto sono cosa buona e giusta , pero se fai i debiti per pagare la pensione all'allevatore greco che smette di lavorare a 50 anni dopo che ha versato la metà di quello che percepirà come pensione , o per pagare lo stipendio del giletti greco assunto nella tv pubblica , sono uno spreco e gli sprechi non è giusto che vengano pagati da altri .



Ma il disegno è già bello che pronto:
Punto a) La grecia esce dall’euro. “Viva la libertà! Viva la democrazia! Ribelliamoci al giogo delle banche!”
Punto b) il buco andrà ripagato in qualche modo. Il governo italiano farà una patrimoniale, un prelievo forzoso, o qualcosa di simile “Governo ladro! Non ne possiamo più! Ribelliamoci! La democrazia è stata scavalcata! Ribelliamoci! Sarà sicuramente la Merkel che ci vuole fregare e Renzi che le stende il tappeto rosso! Classe politica infame! Se non c’era il PD a quest’ora avevamo il reddito di cittadinanza e i treni arrivavano sempre in orario!”
Preciso preciso.
Accetto scommesse sul fatto che, se salta il credito italiano, andrà così. Veramente accetto scommesse.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> A me sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze e miserie una politica che smantelli i diritti dei lavoratori additandoli di essere loro il cancro di una nazione. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che ci costringe a disfarci di garanzie costituzionali in nome del pareggio di bilancio. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che lasci le persone più povere indietro senza aiutarle e non redistribuisca le ricchezze. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze quella politica che distrugge lo stato sociale, mettendo sul lastrico migliaia di famiglie.
> Forse tu sarai un cosidetto cittadino abbiente ,non lo so, ma ti assicuro, senza livore che questa Europa che vedi, non durerà ancora tanto.



Non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
A te sembra una politica equa e giusta dare 50 e prendere 100?

Il concetto è tutto lì. Non ci sono grandi discorsi, dietro.
Perché tutto quello che siamo oggi (pareggio del bilancio, politiche dei lavoratori, redistribuzione delle ricchezze etc, di cui giustamente parli) viene da lì.

Poi anche questa fintissima "lotta sociale" non ha niente di reale.
Nessuno ha mai visto i lavoratori come cancro della nazione. Ma proprio in nessun contesto. Anzi, siamo noi lavoratori i disgraziati, perché al massimo il "cancro" sono i pensionati.
Io non so se posso considerarmi un cittadino abbiente, non faccio fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese, e mi ritengo già fortunato, per quello, ma stai sereno che ieri pomeriggio mi sono fatto quattro ore di lavoro, per garantirmi le mie entrate, perché parto dal presupposto che nessuno mi regala niente, e insieme ai diritti ci sono i doveri.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> A me sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze e miserie una politica che smantelli i diritti dei lavoratori additandoli di essere loro il cancro di una nazione. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che ci costringe a disfarci di garanzie costituzionali in nome del pareggio di bilancio. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che lasci le persone più povere indietro senza aiutarle e non redistribuisca le ricchezze. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze quella politica che distrugge lo stato sociale, mettendo sul lastrico migliaia di famiglie.
> Forse tu sarai un cosidetto cittadino abbiente ,non lo so, ma ti assicuro, senza livore che questa Europa che vedi, non durerà ancora tanto.


Quando sarebbe successo? non mi risulta.
Quali garanzie?
Mi illustreresti come lo stato sociale sia stato "distrutto"? 
Vero. Purtroppo un'unione monetaria senza unione politica è destinata a fallire. L'errore più grande è stato quello di pensare che si potesse fare prima un'unione monetaria e poi un'unione politica piuttosto che portarle avanti entrambe.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma il disegno è già bello che pronto:
> Punto a) La grecia esce dall’euro. “Viva la libertà! Viva la democrazia! Ribelliamoci al giogo delle banche!”
> Punto b) il buco andrà ripagato in qualche modo. Il governo italiano farà una patrimoniale, un prelievo forzoso, o qualcosa di simile “Governo ladro! Non ne possiamo più! Ribelliamoci! La democrazia è stata scavalcata! Ribelliamoci! Sarà sicuramente la Merkel che ci vuole fregare e Renzi che le stende il tappeto rosso! Classe politica infame! Se non c’era il PD a quest’ora avevamo il reddito di cittadinanza e i treni arrivavano sempre in orario!”
> Preciso preciso.
> Accetto scommesse sul fatto che, se salta il credito italiano, andrà così. Veramente accetto scommesse.



Punto c) "Usciamo dall'Euro come ha fatto la Greciaaah" citando numeri falsi su una presunta crescita eccezionale della Grecia che invece starà vivendo di stenti.
Comunque alcuni di voi non capiscono che la Grecia deve scegliere tra:
- Austerità
- Stenti
Fossi greco preferirei l'austerità.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Tsipras si è dimostrato il solito populista allo sbaraglio della situazione.



Terribile. Lui e il suo amico Checco Zalone si stanno facendo spernacchiare urbi et orbi.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Intanto la borsa di Milano si becca il -4%. Sostenete pure la lotta dei vostri (truffaldini) amici greci "per la libertàh".


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Comunque la situazione è veramente grottesca.
> 
> Stiamo concettualmente parlando di uno a cui hai prestato i soldi che ti viene a casa a fare la voce grossa dicendo che se non gliene dai altri non ti ridà questi.
> 
> Ma dai.



Concettualmente staresti anche parlando di Paesi che hanno prestato INCAUTAMENTE a tassi ridicoli falsati dal cambio fisso, per finanziare le loro esportazioni, LUCRANDO UN SURPLUS COMMERCIALE DA RECORD SUPERIORE A QUANTO CONSENTITO DAI TRATTATI, e che ora col manganello della crisi, pretendono di imporre le "riforme" che vogliono loro in casa d'altri. Meglio conosciuti anche come "gli idioti di Dusseldorf" per aver investito nei titoli spazzatura americani. Forse perché in un sistema capitalistico sono anch'io creditore che mi assumo il rischio della redditività del mio investimento. Comunque, che vinca il sì o il no poco cambia, è solo questione di tempistica. E' ormai chiaro a tutti che Euro=austerity e austerity= recessione+deflazione+disoccupazione=insostenibilità del debito. La Grecia sarà comunque costretta ad uscire, se non ora fra 3/4 anni. Si spera sia solo il primo passo verso la distruzione di questa gabbia d'acciaio nata per mortificare, impoverire, instupidire e annichilire i popoli europei.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Concettualmente staresti anche parlando di Paesi che hanno prestato INCAUTAMENTE a tassi ridicoli falsati dal cambio fisso, per finanziare le loro esportazioni, LUCRANDO UN SURPLUS COMMERCIALE DA RECORD SUPERIORE A QUANTO CONSENTITO DAI TRATTATI, e che ora col manganello della crisi, pretendono di imporre le "riforme" che vogliono loro in casa d'altri. Meglio conosciuti anche come "gli idioti di Dusseldorf" per aver investito nei titoli spazzatura americani. Forse perché in un sistema capitalistico sono anch'io creditore che mi assumo il rischio della redditività del mio investimento. Comunque, che vinca il sì o il no poco cambia, è solo questione di tempistica. E' ormai chiaro a tutti che Euro=austerity e austerity= recessione+deflazione+disoccupazione=insostenibilità del debito. La Grecia sarà comunque costretta ad uscire, se non ora fra 3/4 anni. Si spera sia solo il primo passo verso la distruzione di questa gabbia d'acciaio nata per mortificare, impoverire, instupidire e annichilire i popoli europei.



Si infatti i 40 miliardi che ci prendiamo in saccoccia sono un guadagno clamoroso. In effetti.
Poi, il discorso è sempre lo stesso. Hanno VOLUTO entrare. Hanno truccato i conti per farlo. Hanno promesso cose che non hanno mantenuto. E adesso l'Europa brutta e cattiva impone le riforme?
E cosa devo dire, va beh, avete ragione voi. Vedremo quanto andranno bene le cose. L'anno prossimo avranno il 10% di crescita dopo un crollo verticale quest'anno. Saranno liberi di stampare moneta con tassi al 15% mentre l'inflazione sarà il 20. Ad un certo punto, alzo le mani.

L'euro, comunque, ha fallito. Il problema è che non è né la troika né la germania che hanno fatto fallire l'euro, ma i paesi che hanno il 120% di indebitamento sul pil e le pensioni pagate per metà da gente che viene dopo. Questo genere di paesi non ha futuro indipendentemente dalla moneta. Non è che la dracma ristabilisce l'equilibrio pebsionistico greco


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si infatti i 40 miliardi che ci prendiamo in saccoccia sono un guadagno clamoroso. In effetti.
> Poi, il discorso è sempre lo stesso. Hanno VOLUTO entrare. Hanno truccato i conti per farlo. Hanno promesso cose che non hanno mantenuto. E adesso l'Europa brutta e cattiva impone le riforme?
> E cosa devo dire, va beh, avete ragione voi. Vedremo quanto andranno bene le cose. L'anno prossimo avranno il 10% di crescita dopo un crollo verticale quest'anno. Saranno liberi di stampare moneta con tassi al 15% mentre l'inflazione sarà il 20. Ad un certo punto, alzo le mani.
> 
> L'euro, comunque, ha fallito. Il problema è che non è né la troika né la germania che hanno fatto fallire l'euro, ma i paesi che hanno il 120% di indebitamento sul pil e le pensioni pagate per metà da gente che viene dopo. Questo genere di paesi non ha futuro indipendentemente dalla moneta. Non è che la dracma ristabilisce l'equilibrio pebsionistico greco



Questi paesi, tra cui l'Italia, si garantiva il futuro svalutando ogni 10 Anni e facendo debito. Oggi senza queste due leve emerge la nostra incapacità.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Questi paesi, tra cui l'Italia, si garantiva il futuro svalutando ogni 10 Anni e facendo debito. Oggi senza queste due leve emerge la nostra incapacità.



Ma no dai, è colpa dell'euro.
O sicuramente della Germania.

Abbiamo fatto 2.000 miliardi di debito e li abbiamo dati tutti alla Merkel.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Questi paesi, tra cui l'Italia, si garantiva il futuro svalutando ogni 10 Anni e facendo debito. Oggi senza queste due leve emerge la nostra incapacità.



Sulla mala gestione di alcuni paesi e sugli sprechi nessuno discute anche se va detto che il welfare non lo posso considerare qualcosa di "superficiale" e io uno stato come gli USA dove se non hai i soldi per un'assicurazione devi guardare tuo figlio morire senza cure manco li reputo paesi civili..

Detto ciò spesso sento mischiare concetti che non hanno senso, come il famoso debito pubblico..bé se qualcuno consce un sistema che il governo ha per arricchire il popolo diverso dal debito pubblico me lo mostri perché non mi risulta che esista...e questo non vuol dire gettare i soldi nelle pensioni baby o in opere incompiute..


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, è colpa dell'euro.
> O sicuramente della Germania.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto 2.000 miliardi di debito e li abbiamo dati tutti alla Merkel.



È colpa anche dei giovani che sono choosyh perché "ai miei tempi" col boom sostenuto dal debito eravami più bravih.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sulla mala gestione di alcuni paesi e sugli sprechi nessuno discute anche se va detto che il welfare non lo posso considerare qualcosa di "superficiale" e io uno stato come gli USA dove se non hai i soldi per un'assicurazione devi guardare tuo figlio morire senza cure manco li reputo paesi civili..
> 
> Detto ciò spesso sento mischiare concetti che non hanno senso, come il famoso debito pubblico..bé se qualcuno consce un sistema che il governo ha per arricchire il popolo diverso dal debito pubblico me lo mostri perché non mi risulta che esista...e questo non vuol dire gettare i soldi nelle pensioni baby o in opere incompiute..



Anche in Italia vedi morire tuo figlio perché per fare una visita devi aspettare un anno e mezzo. Almeno negli USA non hai pagato tasse su tasse per pagare il primario che si candida in politica. 

Sul debito dici solo mezza verità. Fai intendere che il debito è l'unico modo e automaticamente porta alla crescita sostenibile. Totalmente falso.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sulla mala gestione di alcuni paesi e sugli sprechi nessuno discute anche se va detto che il welfare non lo posso considerare qualcosa di "superficiale" e io uno stato come gli USA dove se non hai i soldi per un'assicurazione devi guardare tuo figlio morire senza cure manco li reputo paesi civili..
> 
> Detto ciò spesso sento mischiare concetti che non hanno senso, come il famoso debito pubblico..bé se qualcuno consce un sistema che il governo ha per arricchire il popolo diverso dal debito pubblico me lo mostri perché non mi risulta che esista...e questo non vuol dire gettare i soldi nelle pensioni baby o in opere incompiute..



Ho un amico che la pensava come te, mentre studiava medicina.
Ora fa il radiologo, e vorrebbe sbattere in faccia a qualsiasi paziente quanto costa al sistema sanitario nazionale fargli una radiografia in termini di tempo e costi di struttura, per qualsiasi cosa.
Penso abbia cambiato idea quando si è reso conto che un sistema messo così non è sostenibile.

La legge del "tanto paga qualcun altro" alla fine non potrà mai funzionare, con buona pace di chi crede nella morte assoluta del neo liberismo.
Ci vuole una via di mezzo, che però sia sostenibile. E la Grecia nemmeno sa come si scrive.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Va là son contento di una cosa, riesco ad arrivare alle stesse conclusioni di un sottosegretario all'economia per quel poco che vale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Anche in Italia vedi morire tuo figlio perché per fare una visita devi aspettare un anno e mezzo. Almeno negli USA non hai pagato tasse su tasse per pagare il primario che si candida in politica.
> 
> Sul debito dici solo mezza verità. Fai intendere che il debito è l'unico modo e automaticamente porta alla crescita sostenibile. Totalmente falso.



Non esiste "crescita" reale senza debito..oppure si deve inventare un nuovo sistema economico diverso da quello attuale..se ho 100 mele le posso girare e rigirare come voglio ma sempre 100 mele sono...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La legge del "tanto paga qualcun altro" alla fine non potrà mai funzionare, con buona pace di chi crede nella morte assoluta del neo liberismo.
> Ci vuole una via di mezzo, che però sia sostenibile. E la Grecia nemmeno sa come si scrive.



Quel tuo amico si è mai chiesto dove vanno i soldi di quella radiografia?..magari se lui invece del radiologo facesse il costruttore di macchine per fare radiografie o il manutentore non si dispererebbe così tanto dato che quelle radiografie "inutili" sarebbero il suo reddito...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è anche da dire che* il popolo greco ha le sue belle colpe eh* , hanno una classe politica più corrotta e inefficiente della nostra , basta guardare la situazione pensionistica : il rapporto contributi pensioni erogate è del 57% , mentre la nostra che già crea non pochi problemi è del 70% , per non parlare del fatto che i pensionati greci vanno in pensione 6-7 anni prima di un tedesco .Capisco l'europa cattiva , ma far passare la grecia come una nazione di poveri martiri senza il minimo di colpe è anche sbagliato



Ma basta sta stupidata delle colpe dei popoli, se colpevoli ci sono sono i governanti,
per gli orrori del nazismo sono stati processati i gerarchi delle SS non il popolo tedesco, è così da che mondo a mondo,
In tutte le cause sia civili che militari la colpa e la conseguenza vien fatta pagare al singolo responsabile, perchè solo nella finaza accade il contrario? fatevi questa domanda e datevi una risposta.
l'europa non può far finta di nulla di fronte alla gestione scriteriata dei singoli governi, per poi far ricadere tutte le conseguenze sui popoli,
non è questa l'Europa che i cittadini europei vogliono.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma basta sta stupidata delle colpe dei popoli, se colpevoli ci sono sono i governanti,
> per gli orrori del nazismo sono stati processati i gerarchi delle SS non il popolo tedesco, è così da che mondo a mondo,
> In tutte le cause sia civili che militari la colpa e la conseguenza vien fatta pagare al singolo responsabile, perchè solo nella finaza accade il contrario? fatevi questa domanda e datevi una risposta.
> l'europa non può far finta di nulla di fronte alla gestione scriteriata dei singoli governi, per poi far ricadere tutte le conseguenze sui popoli,
> non è questa l'Europa che i cittadini europei vogliono.



Certo. Il popolo vota. Ma è incolpevole. E' il sistema democratico attuale. Siamo in balia del ditta... ah no.

E' sempre il solito sistema. "E' colpa di qualcun altro".
Sarà sempre così. Siamo fenomeni in questo.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quel tuo amico si è mai chiesto dove vanno i soldi di quella radiografia?..magari se lui invece del radiologo facesse il costruttore di macchine per fare radiografie o il manutentore non si dispererebbe così tanto dato che quelle radiografie "inutili" sarebbero il suo reddito...



Il problema non è dove vanno, e credi, il mio amico lo sa bene, non è l'ultimo dei fessi (e due conti se li è fatti, roba che la percentuale che prende lui su ogni lastra credo sia intorno all'1 per mille).
Il problema è CHI PAGA LA LASTRA.
Anche perché, altra cosa non da trascurare (cosa testimoniata da medici, non per sentito dire) il tasso di "malati immaginari", nel momento in cui paga pantalone, è "quantomeno alto", per usare un eufemismo.

Poi, cosa vi devo dire, riporto il parere di alcuni medici (il radiologo è un esempio, io, mio malgrado, ne conosco una quindicina, di medici), se poi per voi è un parere che non conta, alzo le mani.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non esiste "crescita" reale senza debito..oppure si deve inventare un nuovo sistema economico diverso da quello attuale..se ho 100 mele le posso girare e rigirare come voglio ma sempre 100 mele sono...



Ma anche no.
Se io ho un capitale iniziale MIO, di partenza, e riesco a farlo fruttare, posso tranquillamente generare profitto, espansione, impiego, senza fare debito.
Chiaro che nel secondo dopoguerra la cosa era impensabile, ma allo stesso tempo non è che i soldi hanno cominciato a crescere sugli alberi, in nome della famigerata crescita, al grido di "vi pago col debito".
Perché questo è quello che è successo, tipo trent'anni prima che esistesse l'euro (piccola nota a margine per gli "Eh ma è colpa dell'euro").


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Certo. Il popolo vota. Ma è incolpevole. E' il sistema democratico attuale. Siamo in balia del ditta... ah no.
> 
> E' sempre il solito sistema. "E' colpa di qualcun altro".
> Sarà sempre così. Siamo fenomeni in questo.



Sul voto degli italioti potremmo fare discussioni infinite, ma la sostanza non cambia,
se un governo, tramite una gestione scellerata, crea un deficit lo devono pagare i singoli rappresentati, i cittadini non centrano nulla,
qualsiasi altra interpretazione è malafede.
Io sono anti casta PD e PDl in primis, ma se un onesto cittadino (seppur sprovveduto) li vota è perchè pensa ingenuamente che facciano gli interessi nazionali, questo affermano, se poi questi fanno per incompetenza o per frode danni all'economia che colpa ne ha un cittadino?

Ma cosa pretendete che un elettore abbia abbastanza competenze economiche per capire come e chi deve gestire una nazione?
al massimo può fare delle scelte in base alle proprie ideologie ma la responsabilità dei conti spetta all'eletto.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> A me sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze e miserie una politica che smantelli i diritti dei lavoratori additandoli di essere loro il cancro di una nazione. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che ci costringe a disfarci di garanzie costituzionali in nome del pareggio di bilancio. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze una politica che lasci le persone più povere indietro senza aiutarle e non redistribuisca le ricchezze. Mi sembra produttiva di ineguaglianze quella politica che distrugge lo stato sociale, mettendo sul lastrico migliaia di famiglie.
> Forse tu sarai un cosidetto cittadino abbiente ,non lo so, ma ti assicuro, senza livore che questa Europa che vedi, non durerà ancora tanto.



L'unica cosa che mi differenzia dal tuo pensiero è che io sono juventino.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sul voto degli italioti potremmo fare discussioni infinite, ma la sostanza non cambia,
> se un governo, tramite una gestione scellerata, crea un deficit lo devono pagare i singoli rappresentati, i cittadini non centrano nulla,
> qualsiasi altra interpretazione è malafede.
> Io sono anti casta PD e PDl in primis, ma se un onesto cittadino (seppur sprovveduto) li vota è perchè pensa ingenuamente che facciano gli interessi nazionali, questo affermano, se poi questi fanno per incompetenza o per frode danni all'economia che colpa ne ha un cittadino?
> ...



Mi immagino quanti disposti a fare i politici salterebbero fuori...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi immagino quanti disposti a fare i politici salterebbero fuori...



Allora nessuno fa più il tranviere perche se ammazza dei passanti per negligenza paga lui?
oppure nessuno fà più il medico? 
quale mestiere esiste che non paghi se sbagli per negligenza o dolo?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' di poche ore fa la notizia secondo cui il Parlamento greco ha accettato la proposta di un referendum per il 5 Luglio, indetta dal Primo Ministro, Alexis Tsipras, in cui il popolo greco dovrà decidere se votare sì ed accettare le restrizioni economiche imposte dai creditori esteri (FMI in primis) oppure esprimere un no e "di fatto" ribellarsi.
> 
> Quel che mi chiedo o che vorrei chiedere a voi è: se foste cittadini greci, cosa votereste?
> 
> ...



Parlo un pò per interesse personale perchè questa tragedia Greca che si propaga da mesi mi sta costando una MAREA di soldi.

Tornando obbiettivo:

1) La Grecia ha voluto entrare nell' euro truccando i suoi conti

2) Corruzione dilagante

3) Se hanno contratto tali debiti, è perchè hanno preso i soldi prima

4) Secondo me finiscono male senza l' euro

5) Troppo comodo fallire per non pagare i debiti

6) Una soluzione la troveranno vedrete...perchè capisco che nemmeno i greci poveri loro possano andare avanti cosi, con manovre lacrime e sangue, e non è interesse di nessuno che esca dall' euro


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Allora nessuno fa più il tranviere perche se ammazza dei passanti per negligenza paga lui?
> oppure nessuno fà più il medico?
> quale mestiere esiste che non paghi se sbagli per negligenza o dolo?



Verrebbe da dire il magistrato


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sul voto degli italioti potremmo fare discussioni infinite, ma la sostanza non cambia,
> se un governo, tramite una gestione scellerata, crea un deficit lo devono pagare i singoli rappresentati, i cittadini non centrano nulla,
> qualsiasi altra interpretazione è malafede.
> Io sono anti casta PD e PDl in primis, ma se un onesto cittadino (seppur sprovveduto) li vota è perchè pensa ingenuamente che facciano gli interessi nazionali, questo affermano, se poi questi fanno per incompetenza o per frode danni all'economia che colpa ne ha un cittadino?
> ...



La democrazia rappresentativa funziona così. Un governo è l'espressione della volontà popolare.
Se Salvini sale al governo è perché la maggior parte degli italiani (lasciamo da parte per un secondo i meccanismi, quorum etc) vuole "fuori dalle scatole i clandestini".
Se, per assurdo, Salvini manda via tutti i clandestini e questo scatena, sempre per assurdo, la terza guerra mondiale, è colpa degli elettori o di chi ha preso la decisione una volta eletto? Che è la decisione per cui è stato eletto, beneinteso?

Cioè Tsipras, giusto per prendere l'esempio attuale, ha vinto perché è particolarmente simpatico?
O ha vinto perché gli elettori vogliono andare contro alla politica economica europea?
E allora cosa corrono tutti ai bancomat, adesso? Di cosa hanno paura?

Possibile che nessuno si prenda mai la responsabilità delle sue azioni?
Ma mai mai mai?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema non è dove vanno, e credi, il mio amico lo sa bene, non è l'ultimo dei fessi (e due conti se li è fatti, roba che la percentuale che prende lui su ogni lastra credo sia intorno all'1 per mille).
> Il problema è CHI PAGA LA LASTRA.
> Anche perché, altra cosa non da trascurare (cosa testimoniata da medici, non per sentito dire) il tasso di "malati immaginari", nel momento in cui paga pantalone, è "quantomeno alto", per usare un eufemismo.
> 
> Poi, cosa vi devo dire, riporto il parere di alcuni medici (il radiologo è un esempio, io, mio malgrado, ne conosco una quindicina, di medici), se poi per voi è un parere che non conta, alzo le mani.



Io ho detto che lo spreco non è MAI un bene (vedi radiografie superflue) però nemmeno che la gente si tenga il male perché non ha i 300 euro da spendere per una risonanza..
Resta il fatto che quanto detto sopra non cambia, senza debito pubblico non c'è modo per arricchire la popolazione "al netto"..al massimo puoi spostare i soldi da tizio a caio..Certo, buon per caio ma non per tizio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.
> Se io ho un capitale iniziale MIO, di partenza, e riesco a farlo fruttare, posso tranquillamente generare profitto, espansione, impiego, senza fare debito.
> Chiaro che nel secondo dopoguerra la cosa era impensabile, ma allo stesso tempo non è che i soldi hanno cominciato a crescere sugli alberi, in nome della famigerata crescita, al grido di "vi pago col debito".
> Perché questo è quello che è successo, tipo trent'anni prima che esistesse l'euro (piccola nota a margine per gli "Eh ma è colpa dell'euro").



In realtà i soldi non sono crsciuti sugli alberi ma poco ci manca, e non è uno scherzo...è normale che da privato cittadino tu ragioni in termini di tua ricchezza personale e quindi paragoni l'aumento della tua ricchezza ad un aumento del benessere ma non è così in senso assoluto..Io ti parlo di un concetto a cui era arrivato Marx già 150 anni fa e cioè che se tu e toni avete 100 euro ciascuno e tu vendi a toni qualcosa per 50 euro tu ne avrai 150 ma a toni ne sono rimasti 50..la somma del vostro redditto è sempre 200..il popolo non si è arricchito di nulla..


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho detto che lo spreco non è MAI un bene (vedi radiografie superflue) però nemmeno che la gente si tenga il male perché non ha i 300 euro da spendere per una risonanza..
> Resta il fatto che quanto detto sopra non cambia, senza debito pubblico non c'è modo per arricchire la popolazione "al netto"..al massimo puoi spostare i soldi da tizio a caio..Certo, buon per caio ma non per tizio..



Ma il debito è finta crescita. Cosa vuol dire fare debito per fare crescita? Perché, il debito non lo paghi mai? E allora cosa torniamo, agli anni 70, coi tasi al 20 e l'inflazione al 25? Mica è ricchezza quella.
La ricchezza e la crescita si hanno da un punto di vista demografico e tecnologico, ma alla fine la ricchezza intesa in senso stretto, che poi è scarsamente tangibile, è sempre finita, non è che la crei dal niente. Con o senza debito.
Tu dici che senza debito dai a Tizio per togliere a Caio.
Invece col debito Tizio paga il 70% della sua pensione, mentre Caio paga la sua, di pensione, più il 30% di tizio. E qui la differenza dov'è?


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *In realtà i soldi non sono crsciuti sugli alberi ma poco ci manca, e non è uno scherzo..*.è normale che da privato cittadino tu ragioni in termini di tua ricchezza personale e quindi paragoni l'aumento della tua ricchezza ad un aumento del benessere ma non è così in senso assoluto..Io ti parlo di un concetto a cui era arrivato Marx già 150 anni fa e cioè che se tu e toni avete 100 euro ciascuno e tu vendi a toni qualcosa per 50 euro tu ne avrai 150 ma a toni ne sono rimasti 50..la somma del vostro redditto è sempre 200..il popolo non si è arricchito di nulla..



Manco io scherzo. Infatti, ora ci tocca fare i conti.
Altrimenti la cosa possiamo continuarla a fare così, e andiamo al supermercato a comprare il prosciutto pagandolo "a debito". Perché alla fine della storia tutto si riduce a quello, non stiamo ragionando sulla fisica dei quanti.

Un debito o è in equilibrio (prendo i soldi, investo, coi guadagni ripago il debito)
o non è in equilibrio (prendo i soldi. prendo i soldi. Prendo i soldi)

Mi sembra superfluo dire quale dei due sistemi funziona.

Non è il debito che crea la ricchezza e i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, che tu sia mario rossi o l'italia.
Prima o poi qualcuno i soldi che ti ha prestato te li richiede indietro, non è la moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho detto che lo spreco non è MAI un bene (vedi radiografie superflue) però nemmeno che la gente si tenga il male perché non ha i 300 euro da spendere per una risonanza..
> Resta il fatto che quanto detto sopra non cambia, senza debito pubblico non c'è modo per arricchire la popolazione "al netto"..al massimo puoi spostare i soldi da tizio a caio..Certo, buon per caio ma non per tizio..



E infatti bisogna cercare un equilibrio. Un equilibrio che però in Italia (e in tanti altri paesi) non c'è.
Sempre, sempre, sempre per i soliti motivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma il debito è finta crescita. Cosa vuol dire fare debito per fare crescita? Perché, il debito non lo paghi mai? E allora cosa torniamo, agli anni 70, coi tasi al 20 e l'inflazione al 25? Mica è ricchezza quella.
> La ricchezza e la crescita si hanno da un punto di vista demografico e tecnologico, ma alla fine la ricchezza intesa in senso stretto, che poi è scarsamente tangibile, è sempre finita, non è che la crei dal niente. Con o senza debito.
> Tu dici che senza debito dai a Tizio per togliere a Caio.
> Invece col debito Tizio paga il 70% della sua pensione, mentre Caio paga la sua, di pensione, più il 30% di tizio. E qui la differenza dov'è?



Il problema delle pensioni orbene non è tizio o caio o chi le paga il problema è che se facciamo le capriole di gioia quando uno arriva a 100 anni e se pretendiamo che la gente studi fino a 30 perché sennò non è "formata" hai voglia a pagare le pensioni con questa forbice assurda..e allora chiediamo alle persona di lavorare fino a 70 anni per pagarsi la propria pensione ma questo è un concetto che non ha senso, quanta gente muore godendo si e no 5-10 anni del frutto dei suoi 40 anni di lavoro?..e il resto? e poi è giusto andare in pensione quando si è ormai in carrozzina?
Ad esempio l'aumento demografico come si fa ad intenderlo come ricchezza?..siamo pazzi?..questo era vero quando eravamo 4 miliardi sulla terra..ma 8 miliardi che saremo entro 15 anni sono già "fin troppi" e sono sostenibili (si fa per dire) solo perché il 70% sono mantenuti in condizioni di miseria sennò sarebbe già da mo che non ce n'è per tutti....
vedrete quando si sveglierà definitivamente la cina a magari si trascinerà dietro l'india..allora si che saranno lacrime di sangue per noi europei...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Manco io scherzo. Infatti, ora ci tocca fare i conti.
> Altrimenti la cosa possiamo continuarla a fare così, e andiamo al supermercato a comprare il prosciutto pagandolo "a debito". Perché alla fine della storia tutto si riduce a quello, non stiamo ragionando sulla fisica dei quanti.
> 
> Un debito o è in equilibrio (prendo i soldi, investo, coi guadagni ripago il debito)
> ...



Uno stato che ha una politica monetaria può espandere la sua base monetaria sempre, e senza per forza generare fenomeni di iper inflazione se c'è chi quella moneta "te la compara"..non si possono paragonare uno stato sovrano che stampa la propria moneta con mario rossi che se la deve guadagnare..anche perché ti ho già detto che al guadagno di mario corrisponde la spesa di paolo e quindi in questo circolo nuova ricchezza non ne generi mai, semplicemente ti passi i soldi uno con l'altro..

Comunque mi pare che stiamo andando leggermente OT..


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non esiste "crescita" reale senza debito..oppure si deve inventare un nuovo sistema economico diverso da quello attuale..se ho 100 mele le posso girare e rigirare come voglio ma sempre 100 mele sono...



Per fare crescita, ad esempio, nel mondo, non in Italia, si fa INNOVAZIONE. Ci fu un momento in cui avevano 100 mele e pensavano di non poter stare meglio. Poi arrivò un genio che da una mela ne fece 100. Questo è ciò che è successo con la rivoluzione industriale. Il debito invece non fa crescere proprio nulla da solo. Il debito fa crescere se impieghi questi soldi in investimenti capaci di farti pagare gli interessi.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema delle pensioni orbene non è tizio o caio o chi le paga il problema è che se facciamo le capriole di gioia quando uno arriva a 100 anni e se pretendiamo che la gente studi fino a 30 perché sennò non è "formata" hai voglia a pagare le pensioni con questa forbice assurda..e allora chiediamo alle persona di lavorare fino a 70 anni per pagarsi la propria pensione ma questo è un concetto che non ha senso, quanta gente muore godendo si e no 5-10 anni del frutto dei suoi 40 anni di lavoro?..e il resto? e poi è giusto andare in pensione quando si è ormai in carrozzina?
> Ad esempio l'aumento demografico come si fa ad intenderlo come ricchezza?..siamo pazzi?..questo era vero quando eravamo 4 miliardi sulla terra..ma 8 miliardi che saremo entro 15 anni sono già "fin troppi" e sono sostenibili (si fa per dire) solo perché il 70% sono mantenuti in condizioni di miseria sennò sarebbe già da mo che non ce n'è per tutti....
> vedrete quando si sveglierà definitivamente la cina a magari si trascinerà dietro l'india..allora si che saranno lacrime di sangue per noi europei...



Concordo molto sull'ultima parte, non sulla prima, ma, c'è sempre un ma. Perché adesso siamo "troppi"? Non è che forse abbiamo abituato, anche in questo senso, l'essere umano a proliferare senza alcuna remora, perché tanto "poi qualcuno ci penserà" alla creaturina?

Il problema delle pensioni è semplicemente statistico, e la matematica non mente. Uno può anche morire a 50 e aver versato contributi che gli avrebbero dato pensione fino a 85, ma se la media dell'ultima generazione è stata "contributi per arrivare a 70, e mediamente si arriva a 80" quei dieci chi li paga, sempre pantalone?
Non ci si scappa. La generazione degli anni 80' paga le pensioni di chi è venuto prima. Grazie, debito, grazie.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho detto che lo spreco non è MAI un bene (vedi radiografie superflue) però nemmeno che la gente si tenga il male perché non ha i 300 euro da spendere per una risonanza..
> Resta il fatto che quanto detto sopra non cambia, senza debito pubblico non c'è modo per arricchire la popolazione "al netto"..al massimo puoi spostare i soldi da tizio a caio..Certo, buon per caio ma non per tizio..



Negli USA non si registrano morti in percentuali maggiori rispetto all'Italia eppure là non hanno tutto sto carrozzone della sanità pubblica. La sanità, comunque, è bello che sia pubblica ma solo se gestita bene. Vista l'impossibilità, meglio il privato. Tanto non so voi, ma qualsiasi persona che io conosco va sempre e solo dal privato per una visita che viene fatto dal dottore assunto dal pubblico, pubblico dove le file di attesa sono infinite.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Uno stato che ha una politica monetaria può espandere la sua base monetaria sempre, e senza per forza generare fenomeni di iper inflazione se c'è chi quella moneta "te la compara"..non si possono paragonare uno stato sovrano che stampa la propria moneta con mario rossi che se la deve guadagnare..anche perché ti ho già detto che al guadagno di mario corrisponde la spesa di paolo e quindi in questo circolo nuova ricchezza non ne generi mai, semplicemente ti passi i soldi uno con l'altro..
> 
> Comunque mi pare che stiamo andando leggermente OT..



Se prendi in un sistema Marco Paolo e GIovanni, e questi tre producono beni per il sostentamento dei tre, insieme, e poi li chiami Italia Spagna e Austria, il discorso è esattamente identico.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema delle pensioni orbene non è tizio o caio o chi le paga il problema è che se facciamo le capriole di gioia quando uno arriva a 100 anni e se pretendiamo che la gente studi fino a 30 perché sennò non è "formata" hai voglia a pagare le pensioni con questa forbice assurda..e allora chiediamo alle persona di lavorare fino a 70 anni per pagarsi la propria pensione ma questo è un concetto che non ha senso, quanta gente muore godendo si e no 5-10 anni del frutto dei suoi 40 anni di lavoro?..e il resto? e poi è giusto andare in pensione quando si è ormai in carrozzina?
> Ad esempio l'aumento demografico come si fa ad intenderlo come ricchezza?..siamo pazzi?..questo era vero quando eravamo 4 miliardi sulla terra..ma 8 miliardi che saremo entro 15 anni sono già "fin troppi" e sono sostenibili (si fa per dire) solo perché il 70% sono mantenuti in condizioni di miseria sennò sarebbe già da mo che non ce n'è per tutti....
> vedrete quando si sveglierà definitivamente la cina a magari si trascinerà dietro l'india..allora si che saranno lacrime di sangue per noi europei...



Il problema delle pensioni sono quelle persone che con meno di 20 anni di contributi sono andati in pensione in piena età lavorativa e con una pensione alta grazie allo scatto di carriera nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La democrazia rappresentativa funziona così. Un governo è l'espressione della volontà popolare.
> Se Salvini sale al governo è perché la maggior parte degli italiani (lasciamo da parte per un secondo i meccanismi, quorum etc) vuole "fuori dalle scatole i clandestini".
> Se, per assurdo, Salvini manda via tutti i clandestini e questo scatena, sempre per assurdo, la terza guerra mondiale, è colpa degli elettori o di chi ha preso la decisione una volta eletto? Che è la decisione per cui è stato eletto, beneinteso?
> 
> ...



I conti non mi tornano, chiaro che se scoppia una guerra le ripercussioni inevitabilmente cadono sui cittadini,
ma ripeto per gli orrori del nazismo sono stati imputati i gerarchi non il popolo tedesco, anche moralmente idem per tutti i regimi,
Se un Berlusconi a caso viene eletto e accumula milionate di debito pubblico per dolo o per incompetenza il volere dei cittadini non centra nulla e pertanto non ne devono pagare le conseguenze, si tratta di civiltà.
La finanza non può essere predominante sulle esigenze di base dei cittadini.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Comunque a scuola invece di scartavetrare i marroni con babilonesi-assiri, dovrebbero dedicare tanto tempo all'economia. Purtroppo nessuno si rende conto di come va il mondo. Subiamo l'economia come un ignorante subisce la lampadina che si accende e non capisce come faccia.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I conti non mi tornano, chiaro che se scoppia una guerra le ripercussioni inevitabilmente cadono sui cittadini,
> ma ripeto per gli orrori del nazismo sono stati imputati i gerarchi non il popolo tedesco, anche moralmente idem per tutti i regimi,
> Se un Berlusconi a caso viene eletto e accumula milionate di debito pubblico per dolo o per incompetenza il volere dei cittadini non centra nulla e pertanto non ne devono pagare le conseguenze, si tratta di civiltà.
> La finanza non può essere predominante sulle esigenze di base dei cittadini.



Hitler non è stato votato. Berlusconi è stato votato.

Precisazione: Hitler è stato votato ma poi si innescato un processo che ha arrestato la democrazia.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I conti non mi tornano, chiaro che se scoppia una guerra le ripercussioni inevitabilmente cadono sui cittadini,
> ma ripeto per gli orrori del nazismo sono stati imputati i gerarchi non il popolo tedesco, anche moralmente idem per tutti i regimi,
> Se un Berlusconi a caso viene eletto e accumula milionate di debito pubblico per dolo o per incompetenza il volere dei cittadini non centra nulla e pertanto non ne devono pagare le conseguenze, si tratta di civiltà.
> La finanza non può essere predominante sulle esigenze di base dei cittadini.



Si ma attenzione.
Dipende dal perché uno è stato votato.

Se per dire un politico promette che farà X, viene votato, fa Y, allora è chiaro che non è colpa di chi lo ha votato.
Se però il politico X dice "Soldi per tutti come se piovesse!" e viene votato. Questo regala soldi a tutti, ma poi questo produce inevitabilmente degli squilibri economici di lungo periodo, la colpa di chi è?

Stranamente, ma molto stranamente, sono 50 anni che viene sempre votato chi promette soldi, in Italia. Stranamente, molto stranamente, nessuno si è mai chiesto da dove venissero, fino a quando non è scoppiata la crisi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


>



Cioè Enrico Zanetti, scelta civica, non entro nel merito di quello che scrive, avesse pure ragione dopo quelle che hanno combinato non hanno più nemmeno diritto di esprimere opinioni, giuste o sbagliate.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma basta sta stupidata delle colpe dei popoli, se colpevoli ci sono sono i governanti,
> per gli orrori del nazismo sono stati processati i gerarchi delle SS non il popolo tedesco, è così da che mondo a mondo,
> In tutte le cause sia civili che militari la colpa e la conseguenza vien fatta pagare al singolo responsabile, perchè solo nella finaza accade il contrario? fatevi questa domanda e datevi una risposta.
> l'europa non può far finta di nulla di fronte alla gestione scriteriata dei singoli governi, per poi far ricadere tutte le conseguenze sui popoli,
> non è questa l'Europa che i cittadini europei vogliono.



i governi si eleggono da soli ? finche la gente voterà per un proprio tornaconto personale (il voto pagato 30 euro , il posto di lavoro promesso , la promessa della baby pensione ecc , ecc) avrà una quota di colpa


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cioè Enrico Zanetti, scelta civica, non entro nel merito di quello che scrive, avesse pure ragione dopo quelle che hanno combinato non hanno più nemmeno diritto di esprimere opinioni, giuste o sbagliate.



Alzo le mani, cosa devo dire.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i governi si eleggono da soli ? finche la gente voterà per un proprio tornaconto personale (il voto pagato 30 euro , il posto di lavoro promesso , la promessa della baby pensione ecc , ecc) avrà una quota di colpa



No la ggente non ha colpa. Sono i politici il male. O la Merkel. O la Troika. O le Banche. O Draghi. Prendine uno dal mazzo van bene tutti.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No la ggente non ha colpa. Sono i politici il male. O la Merkel. O la Troika. O le Banche. O Draghi. Prendine uno dal mazzo van bene tutti.



La colpa è dei politicih!!!11!1! Di questa razza aliena che non è formata da persone come noi che NOI abbiamo votato, no.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

La sfiga è che a giudicare dal sondaggio nel forum sono quasi tutti atei altrimenti sarebbe colpa di Dio


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La sfiga è che a giudicare dal sondaggio nel forum sono quasi tutti atei altrimenti sarebbe colpa di Dio



Perché non paga Dio per aver fallito con la sua politica demografica del "moltiplicatevi"?????


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Hitler non è stato votato. Berlusconi è stato votato.
> 
> Precisazione: Hitler è stato votato ma poi si innescato un processo che ha arrestato la democrazia.



Non fate gli gnorri, in Italia si è creato un meccanismo per il quale di fatto il cittadino è portato inconsciamente a votare tutta una serie di partiti con politiche equivalenti e con accertate connivenze politiche tali da poter tranquillamente asserire che la democrazia di fatto non esiste, di questo l'europa ne è pienamente consapevole, pertanto qualsiasi danno prodotto da questa situazione non è imputabile al popolo italiano ma alle istituzioni europee dal momento che si arrogano il diritto di controllarci i conti.

Per essere chiari non possono da un lato sbattersene completamente se da un lato gli standard democratici e legali non sono rispettati e dall'altra pretendere che siamo immacolati dal punto di vista delle politiche economiche visto che tra l'altro sono comunque direttamente collegate alla legalità di un paese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si ma attenzione.
> Dipende dal perché uno è stato votato.
> 
> Se per dire un politico promette che farà X, viene votato, fa Y, allora è chiaro che non è colpa di chi lo ha votato.
> ...



Analisi estremamente superficiale, non sbagliata di fondo, ma sappiamo che il mondo non funziona così


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non fate gli gnorri, in Italia si è creato un meccanismo per il quale di fatto il cittadino è portato inconsciamente a votare tutta una serie di partiti con politiche equivalenti e con accertate connivenze politiche tali da poter tranquillamente asserire che la democrazia di fatto non esiste, di questo l'europa ne è pienamente consapevole, pertanto qualsiasi danno prodotto da questa situazione non è imputabile al popolo italiano ma alle istituzioni europee dal momento che si arrogano il diritto di controllarci i conti.
> 
> Per essere chiari non possono da un lato sbattersene completamente se da un lato gli standard democratici e legali non sono rispettati e dall'altra pretendere che siamo immacolati dal punto di vista delle politiche economiche visto che tra l'altro sono comunque direttamente collegate alla legalità di un paese.



Ma un comico con un blog e un pulmino (lasciamo perdere il fatto che alla fine prometta anche lui soldi che crescono sugli alberi) non ha preso tipo il 20 e rotti per cento dei voti tipo 2 anni fa?
Cioè dopo una roba del genere non esisterebbe la democrazia più pura del termine,che ha "scardinato" il meccanismo, in italia?


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi estremamente superficiale, non sbagliata di fondo, ma sappiamo che il mondo non funziona così



Assolutamente superficiale. Solo che, al di là delle tante sfaccettature che esistono, a livello di walfare, di diritti, di "contorno", alla fine il nocciolo sempre quello è.
Stranamente da 50 anni chi ha promesso soldi è stato eletto, terra terra..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Comunque a scuola invece di scartavetrare i marroni con babilonesi-assiri, dovrebbero dedicare tanto tempo all'economia. Purtroppo nessuno si rende conto di come va il mondo. Subiamo l'economia come un ignorante subisce la lampadina che si accende e non capisce come faccia.



Pensiero sbagliato di base, anche se una cultura generale più diffusa non sarebbe che un bene

Però non e la mancanza di cultura economica il problema, semmai quello che manca e andrebbe sviluppato è la capacità di analisi e deduzione, soprattutto politica.

Per il resto si tratta di competenze, se un governante si spaccia come un esperto di economia un cittadino può giudicare i suoi risultati non certo il suo operato.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma un comico con un blog e un pulmino (lasciamo perdere il fatto che alla fine prometta anche lui soldi che crescono sugli alberi) non ha preso tipo il 20 e rotti per cento dei voti tipo 2 anni fa?
> Cioè dopo una roba del genere non esisterebbe la democrazia più pura del termine,che ha "scardinato" il meccanismo, in italia?



Esatto. Che poi io conosco gente che fermamente ha votato il PD (partito di maggioranza) quindi dove sta la dittatura? In parlamento c'è una maggioranza espressa CONVINTAMENTE dal popolo italiano.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pensiero sbagliato di base, anche se una cultura generale più diffusa non sarebbe che un bene
> 
> Però non e la mancanza di cultura economica il problema, semmai quello che manca e andrebbe sviluppato è la capacità di analisi e deduzione, soprattutto politica.
> 
> Per il resto si tratta di competenze, se un governante si spaccia come un esperto di economia un cittadino può giudicare i suoi risultati non certo il suo operato.



La cultura di base per me è la nascita del mondo e gli ultimi 100-200 anni di storia. Fare e rifare assiri e babilonesi non è un cultura di base, è cultura vera e propria. Siccome la scuola non può essere un luogo di cultura piena ma solo di base, dovrebbe dare le basi su tutto e lasciare gli assiri e babilonesi a studi personali e/o futuri di approfondimento.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pensiero sbagliato di base, anche se una cultura generale più diffusa non sarebbe che un bene
> 
> Però non e la mancanza di cultura economica il problema, semmai quello che manca e andrebbe sviluppato è la capacità di analisi e deduzione, soprattutto politica.
> 
> Per il resto si tratta di competenze, se un governante si spaccia come un esperto di economia un cittadino può giudicare i suoi risultati non certo il suo operato.



Il problema è che il debito con questo genere di "ignoranza" ti crea una base elettorale fantastica, e ormai i politici lo sanno.
Dc-> Debito->Volatili per diabetici a lungo termine-> "Yeah! Votiamoli in massa, sssssssoldi"
Governo tecnico->Riforme lacrime e sangue ora per benefici a lungo termine-> "Schifosi! Servi dei poteri forti! Maledetti!"

Ecco perché serve un minimo di cultura di base, a livello economico.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma un comico con un blog e un pulmino (lasciamo perdere il fatto che alla fine prometta anche lui soldi che crescono sugli alberi) non ha preso tipo il 20 e rotti per cento dei voti tipo 2 anni fa?
> Cioè dopo una roba del genere non esisterebbe la democrazia più pura del termine,che ha "scardinato" il meccanismo, in italia?



Se non erro è stato il partito che ha preso più voti, ma non quello che ha governato, 
ma il punto fondamentale è un altro, quanti voti avrebbe preso se avesse avuto dei media a favore o neutrali?

Naturalmente poi è tutto da verificare se il comico è il suo movimento siano la soluzione, *se come probabile non lo sono, essendo di fatto l'unica alternativa si rafforza il mio concetto di mancanza di alternative democratiche.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Comunque a scuola invece di scartavetrare i marroni con babilonesi-assiri, dovrebbero dedicare tanto tempo all'economia. Purtroppo nessuno si rende conto di come va il mondo. Subiamo l'economia come un ignorante subisce la lampadina che si accende e non capisce come faccia.



Il problema è che puoi anche insegnare Economia a scuola ma sarebbe ancora peggio se la insegni raccontando solo quello che si vuole venga insegnato..perché esistono diversi modelli economici ma ho come l'impressione che a scuola ne verrebbe insegnato solo uno..questo in parte già avviene nelle università, infatti è pieno di laureati in economia che fino a prima della crisi non si erano mai accorto che tutto era lì lì per deflagrare..
Insegnare una materia come l'economia a scuola può diventare utilissimo ma può anche diventare un modo per azzerare il pensiero economico facendo passare l'idea che l'economia è una scienza esatta come la matematica o la fisica..


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se non erro è stato il partito che ha preso più voti, ma non quello che ha governato,
> ma il punto fondamentale è un altro, quanti voti avrebbe preso se avesse avuto dei media a favore o neutrali?
> 
> Naturalmente poi è tutto da verificare se il comico è il suo movimento siano la soluzione, *se come probabile non lo sono, essendo di fatto l'unica alternativa si rafforza il mio concetto di mancanza di alternative democratiche.*



Semmai è il contrario. Qualsiasi persona in Italia può prendere un quinto dei voti. Pur arrivando dal niente.
Questo è del tutto indipendente da chi sia, o se sia una soluzione o meno.
Cioè nel nostro paese un tizio a caso può prendere 8 milioni di voti. Fossimo in america ci sarebbero gli striscioni da libro cuore fuori e pronti almeno due lungometraggi dedicati.
Non è che da qui, se qualcuno prende più voti di lui, allora la democrazia è deviata (dai media), altrimenti uno potrebbe farti lo stesso discorso: 8 milioni di grillini sono tutti internauti che si documentano solo dal blog. Magari è stato il primo partito singolo, ma le coalizioni sono ben a conoscenza di chiunque vuole votare.
Davvero, non si può dire che in un paese come il nostro non ci sia la possibilità dell'elettore di decidere.



Discorso analogo, visto che parliamo sempre di democrazia, e, tiriamo in ballo lo strumento di democrazia più diretto possibile: referendum e legge di iniziativa popolare. Quanti ne sono passati?
Quante volte il grande popolo responsabile ha alzato le sue regali chiappe dal divano e ha fatto raggiungere i quorum?
E lì la responsabilità dov'è? Il popolo potrebbe fare 4-5 leggi ogni anno, se volesse, da noi. Avrebbe un potere enorme. Ma sceglie di andare avanti così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Concordo molto sull'ultima parte, non sulla prima, ma, c'è sempre un ma. Perché adesso siamo "troppi"? Non è che forse abbiamo abituato, anche in questo senso, l'essere umano a proliferare senza alcuna remora, perché tanto "poi qualcuno ci penserà" alla creaturina?
> 
> Il problema delle pensioni è semplicemente statistico, e la matematica non mente. Uno può anche morire a 50 e aver versato contributi che gli avrebbero dato pensione fino a 85, ma se la media dell'ultima generazione è stata "contributi per arrivare a 70, e mediamente si arriva a 80" quei dieci chi li paga, sempre pantalone?
> Non ci si scappa. La generazione degli anni 80' paga le pensioni di chi è venuto prima. Grazie, debito, grazie.



Se c'è riciclo di lavoro non esiste il problema di "chi paga"..io pago quella di mio padre e mio figlio pagherà la mia..ma questo non può avvenire se si innesca un meccanismo per cui quasi di colpo si va a lavorare 10 anni dopo di media e la vita si allunga di 15 anni..

Sul discorso "innovazione" vale sempre fino ad un certo punto: ci sono 100 soldi che girano tra tizio e caio e 10 prodotti da scmabiarsi..tizio e caio si passano la roba e si girano i famosi 100 soldi..ad un certo punto tizio "innova" e così si produce con le stesse risorse non più 10 ma 100..se non si allarga la base economica (intervento dello stato) succede solo che quello che prima costava 10 costerà 1 perché i due signori in tasca hanno sempre e solo quelli..


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che puoi anche insegnare Economia a scuola ma sarebbe ancora peggio se la insegni raccontando solo quello che si vuole venga insegnato..perché esistono diversi modelli economici ma ho come l'impressione che a scuola ne verrebbe insegnato solo uno..questo in parte già avviene nelle università, infatti è pieno di laureati in economia che fino a prima della crisi non si erano mai accorto che tutto era lì lì per deflagrare..
> Insegnare una materia come l'economia a scuola può diventare utilissimo ma può anche diventare un modo per azzerare il pensiero economico facendo passare l'idea che l'economia è una scienza esatta come la matematica o la fisica..



Non so che università conosci tu ma nella mia ho studiato tutto le teorie e nessuna mi è stata presentata come risolutoria. Anzi fino allo sfinimento mi è stato ripetuto che non esiste un modello esatto e perfetto. Esistono modelli più adatti ad alcuni momenti storici ed altri più adatti per altri. Sull'economia che stava per deflagrare mi viene il dubbio che le cause della crisi non siano chiare. Posso affermare, senza alcuna remora, che da laureato in Economia non sarei riuscito a prevedere un bel niente (gli economisti comunque non sono indovini che devono prevedere il futuro, possono solo indicare una strada e basta) a meno che mi fossi trovato a lavorare in una banca americana osservando ogni giorno mutui "facili" venduti poi come derivati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Semmai è il contrario. Qualsiasi persona in Italia può prendere un quinto dei voti. Pur arrivando dal niente.
> Questo è del tutto indipendente da chi sia, o se sia una soluzione o meno.
> Cioè nel nostro paese un tizio a caso può prendere 8 milioni di voti. Fossimo in america ci sarebbero gli striscioni da libro cuore fuori e pronti almeno due lungometraggi dedicati.
> Non è che da qui, se qualcuno prende più voti di lui, allora la democrazia è deviata (dai media), altrimenti uno potrebbe farti lo stesso discorso: 8 milioni di grillini sono tutti internauti che si documentano solo dal blog. Magari è stato il primo partito singolo, ma le coalizioni sono ben a conoscenza di chiunque vuole votare.
> ...



Ancora si discute sull'esistenza della demorazia?..ma dai su..si certo abbiamo diritto di voto, vero..peccato che la scelta è tra schifo o più schifo, è tra ladro 1 o ladro 2..bella scelta..


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se c'è riciclo di lavoro non esiste il problema di "chi paga"..io pago quella di mio padre e mio figlio pagherà la mia..ma questo non può avvenire se si innesca un meccanismo per cui quasi di colpo si va a lavorare 10 anni dopo di media e la vita si allunga di 15 anni..
> 
> Sul discorso "innovazione" vale sempre fino ad un certo punto: ci sono 100 soldi che girano tra tizio e caio e 10 prodotti da scmabiarsi..tizio e caio si passano la roba e si girano i famosi 100 soldi..ad un certo punto tizio "innova" e così si produce con le stesse risorse non più 10 ma 100..se non si allarga la base economica (intervento dello stato) succede solo che quello che prima costava 10 costerà 1 perché i due signori in tasca hanno sempre e solo quelli..



Ma quando dici "si allarga la base economica" cosa intendi? Fai un po' di confusione. Il mercato esiste ed esisterà sempre a prescindere dallo Stato. Quando il tizio produce 100 innesca una serie di moltiplicatori che portano tutti a stare meglio e consumare di più. Secondo il tuo ragionamento se non viviamo ancora nelle grotte è merito del debito.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora si discute sull'esistenza della demorazia?..ma dai su..si certo abbiamo diritto di voto, vero..peccato che la scelta è tra schifo o più schifo, è tra ladro 1 o ladro 2..bella scelta..



La colpa è nostra. Se si candidano schifo e più schifo è perché NOI non ci candidiamo e NOI diamo il voto a loro. Inoltre ci sono solo schifo e più schifo perché sanno che l'italiano medio si conquista facendogli odorare soldi facili. Se scendessi io in politica non farei odorare nulla e non avrei base elettorale. Morale della favola? I politici e le loro promesse sono l'esatta riproduzione di noi stessi e delle nostre richieste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non so che università conosci tu ma nella mia ho studiato tutto le teorie e nessuna mi è stata presentata come risolutoria. Anzi fino allo sfinimento mi è stato ripetuto che non esiste un modello esatto e perfetto. Esistono modelli più adatti ad alcuni momenti storici ed altri più adatti per altri. Sull'economia che stava per deflagrare mi viene il dubbio che le cause della crisi non siano chiare. Posso affermare, senza alcuna remora, che da laureato in Economia non sarei riuscito a prevedere un bel niente (gli economisti comunque non sono indovini che devono prevedere il futuro, possono solo indicare una strada e basta) a meno che mi fossi trovato a lavorare in una banca americana osservando ogni giorno mutui "facili" venduti poi come derivati.



Ti vengono presentate molte teorie ma è indubbio come poi alla fine alcuni modelli vengono definiti come "superati"..dai su se oggi uno parla di Keynes o Marx gli ridono dietro...anzi, oggi magari non del tutto, dieci anni fa gli avrebbero fatto un alcool test...


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti vengono presentate molte teorie ma è indubbio come poi alla fine alcuni modelli vengono definiti come "superati"..dai su se oggi uno parla di *Keynes* o Marx gli ridono dietro...anzi, oggi magari non del tutto, dieci anni fa gli avrebbero fatto un alcool test...



Ti ridono dietro? Cambia università e/o città.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora si discute sull'esistenza della demorazia?..ma dai su..si certo abbiamo diritto di voto, vero..peccato che la scelta è tra schifo o più schifo, è tra ladro 1 o ladro 2..bella scelta..



No ma il discorso 5 stelle è proprio legato a questo.
Dal NIENTE, letteralmente dal niente, è nata una forza politica che muove 8 milioni di voti.
Vuol dire che se, per dire, "Tu" domani ti svegli, e pensi di fare meglio, puoi arrivare ad una quota del genere. Solo che nessuno valido si vuole sbattere. Vuol dire che ancora il popolo non è in grado di autogestirsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma quando dici "si allarga la base economica" cosa intendi? Fai un po' di confusione. Il mercato esiste ed esisterà sempre a prescindere dallo Stato. Quando il tizio produce 100 innesca una serie di moltiplicatori che portano tutti a stare meglio e consumare di più. Secondo il tuo ragionamento se non viviamo ancora nelle grotte è merito del debito.



Se non serve il debito mi spiegherà come mai tutti gli stati, tutti (anche quelli considerati super virtuosi dove è nata la crisi tra l'altro) hanno un debito pubblico..mah..devono essere tutti scemi..
Comunque il sistema a debito si può analizzare solo dal '70 in poi..prima tra gold standard e accordi di Bretton Woods non ha senso parlarne come non ha senso in euopa dove l'euro è una moneta che sfugge a controllo degli stati..


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti vengono presentate molte teorie ma è indubbio come poi alla fine alcuni modelli vengono definiti come "superati"..dai su se oggi uno parla di Keynes o Marx gli ridono dietro...anzi, oggi magari non del tutto, dieci anni fa gli avrebbero fatto un alcool test...



Non è per dire ma tu stai portando avanti il moltiplicatore, in via più o meno indiretta, da inizio discussione ^^


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non serve il debito mi spiegherà come mai tutti gli stati, tutti (anche quelli considerati super virtuosi dove è nata la crisi tra l'altro) hanno un debito pubblico..mah..devono essere tutti scemi..
> Comunque il sistema a debito si può analizzare solo dal '70 in poi..prima tra gold standard e accordi di Bretton Woods non ha senso parlarne come non ha senso in euopa dove l'euro è una moneta che sfugge a controllo degli stati..



Ma è una questione di sostenibilità. Se hai un debito che sia, butto là, un quinto del tuo PIL, sei tranquillissimo, ti fai gli investimenti, lo ripaghi, e ne accendi uno nuovo.
Sano, preciso, organizzato.

Se invece attingi dal debito come se fosse un pozzo senza fondo stiamo freschi...


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non è per dire ma tu stai portando avanti il moltiplicatore, in via più o meno indiretta, da inizio discussione ^^



Esatto. Quando parli di debito per la crescita citi, credo involontariamente, Keynes che parla di creare le buche per poi riempirle. 
Proprio sul discorso del debito che tutti gli stati hanno, ti rispondo con un esempio banale: tutte le maggiori imprese al mondo hanno del debito verso le banche, questo significa che sono cattive o che senza debito non potevano crescere? No. Significa solamente che fare debito è il modo più veloce per avere liquidata che una volta spesa e INVESTITA genere un ritorno economico maggiore del debito. Fare debito in sé non produce nulla. Anzi no, produce interessi.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> La colpa è nostra. Se si candidano schifo e più schifo è perché NOI non ci candidiamo e NOI diamo il voto a loro. Inoltre ci sono solo schifo e più schifo perché sanno che l'italiano medio si conquista facendogli odorare soldi facili. Se scendessi io in politica non farei odorare nulla e non avrei base elettorale. Morale della favola? I politici e le loro promesse sono l'esatta riproduzione di noi stessi e delle nostre richieste.



In sintesi 50 anni di politica italiana in 4 righe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ti ridono dietro? Cambia università e/o città.



Infatti a te non l'hanno mai insegnato, per fare un esempio, che l'occupazione fa aumentare l'inflazione....quel pazzo di Keynes che parlava di piena occupazione, siamo folli? Un certo valore di disoccupazione è necessario (tradotto, è necessario che ci siano sempre dei miserabili senza reddito che muoiono di fame o che vivono a spese dello stato senza produrre nulla o rendere alcun servizio)..
Ma poi Keynes che diceva che il mercato non è perfetto è proprio in linea con la politica di libero mercato che si è sviluppata oggi nel mondo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quando parli di debito per la crescita citi, credo involontariamente, Keynes che parla di creare le buche per poi riempirle.
> Proprio sul discorso del debito che tutti gli stati hanno, ti rispondo con un esempio banale: tutte le maggiori imprese al mondo hanno del debito verso le banche, questo significa che sono cattive o che senza debito non potevano crescere? No. Significa solamente che fare debito è il modo più veloce per avere liquidata che una volta spesa e INVESTITA genere un ritorno economico maggiore del debito. Fare debito in sé non produce nulla. Anzi no, produce interessi.



Senza il primo investimento fatto a debito non si innesca neanche la catena..ma dico, se lo stato non fa un primo investimento a debito ma che soldi re-investe poi tizio?!
Ripeto, abbiamo nel nostro sistema chiuso (siamo almeno d'accordo che il sistema economico sia chiuso?) 100 mele e siamo in due e nessuno dei due può creare le mele (che sarebbero i soldi)..se qualcuno non immette nel sistema 10 mele nuove noi rimarremo sempre con le nostre 100..e potremo spartircele in qualsiasi modo ma alla somma saranno sempre 100..


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti a te non l'hanno mai insegnato, per fare un esempio, che l'occupazione fa aumentare l'inflazione....quel pazzo di Keynes che parlava di piena occupazione, siamo folli? Un certo valore di disoccupazione è necessario (tradotto, è necessario che ci siano sempre dei miserabili senza reddito che muoiono di fame o che vivono a spese dello stato senza produrre nulla o rendere alcun servizio)..
> Ma poi Keynes che diceva che il mercato non è perfetto è proprio in linea con la politica di libero mercato che si è sviluppata oggi nel mondo...



Parlando terra terra ho già detto che non esistono modelli perfetti e sai soprattutto perché quello di Keynes non lo è? Perché prevede che nei momenti di boom, il governo dovrebbe fare "austerity" (sto semplificando e mischiando, mea culpa). Beh, nessun governo al mondo sarebbe rieletto dopo una manovra del genere.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza il primo investimento fatto a debito non si innesca neanche la catena..ma dico, se lo stato non fa un primo investimento a debito ma che soldi re-investe poi tizio?!
> Ripeto, abbiamo nel nostro sistema chiuso (siamo almeno d'accordo che il sistema economico sia chiuso?) 100 mele e siamo in due e nessuno dei due può creare le mele (che sarebbero i soldi)..se qualcuno non immette nel sistema 10 mele nuove noi rimarremo sempre con le nostre 100..e potremo spartircele in qualsiasi modo ma alla somma saranno sempre 100..



Dall'inizio del mondo ci sono solo 100 mele. Eppure stiamo 100 volte meglio di prima. Il debito è solo uno strumento per fare innovazione ed investimenti. Da solo il debito è solo un costo che si autoalimenta.

Ciò che conta nel mondo è il tempo. Ogni secondo che risparmiamo, diventiamo più ricchi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Negli USA non si registrano morti in percentuali maggiori rispetto all'Italia eppure là non hanno tutto sto carrozzone della sanità pubblica. La sanità, comunque, è bello che sia pubblica ma solo se gestita bene. Vista l'impossibilità, meglio il privato. Tanto non so voi, ma qualsiasi persona che io conosco va sempre e solo dal privato per una visita che viene fatto dal dottore assunto dal pubblico, pubblico dove le file di attesa sono infinite.



Certo vanno tutti dal privato..anch'io ho fatto una risonanza da un privato che però era convenzionato con lo stato e l'ho pagata uguale che in ospedale...se dovevo andare dal privato che mi domandava 400 euro mi tenevo il male perché non li ho..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Semmai è il contrario. Qualsiasi persona in Italia può prendere un quinto dei voti. Pur arrivando dal niente.
> Questo è del tutto indipendente da chi sia, o se sia una soluzione o meno.
> Cioè nel nostro paese un tizio a caso può prendere 8 milioni di voti. Fossimo in america ci sarebbero gli striscioni da libro cuore fuori e pronti almeno due lungometraggi dedicati.
> Non è che da qui, se qualcuno prende più voti di lui, allora la democrazia è deviata (dai media), altrimenti uno potrebbe farti lo stesso discorso: 8 milioni di grillini sono tutti internauti che si documentano solo dal blog. Magari è stato il primo partito singolo, ma le coalizioni sono ben a conoscenza di chiunque vuole votare.
> ...



Senza offesa ma di che parli? essendo il M5S (forse, nel senso che i dubbi sono leciti anche per loro) l'unico partito indipendente e tutti gli altri provatamente conniventi non c'è affatto democrazia, questo è palese.
in quanto alle leggi di iniziativa popolare i pentastellati ne hanno depositate alcune ma sono tutte affossate in parlamento.

Per quello che riguarda i referendum, ok il pressapochismo degli italiani, ma si è fatto di tutto per non farli votare proponendoli in date particolari, è già il fatto che il governo per i referendum scelga date nella speranza di non far votare gli italiani la dice lunga sul grado di democrazia.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma di che parli? essendo il M5S (forse, nel senso che i dubbi sono leciti anche per loro) l'unico partito indipendente e tutti gli altri provatamente conniventi non c'è affatto democrazia, questo è palese.
> in quanto alle leggi di iniziativa popolare i pentastellati ne hanno depositate alcune ma sono tutte affossate in parlamento.



Non so se riesco a farmi capire: come si può dire che non ci sia democrazia se un tizio a caso che fino al giorno prima faceva il comico e ha preso gente a casaccio per tutta italia prende 8 milioni di voti alle elezioni? 8 milioni, non parliamo delle liste che non arrivano al 3 per cento. Una persona venuta dal niente ha incanalato l'idea di 8 milioni di persone.
Non credo che possa esserci qualcosa di più democratico di questo.
Poi non ha vinto, ho capito, ma questo mica vuol dire che gli altri sono tutti "Invischiati". Cioè se uno non è libero di votare PD? O PDL? Se le cose fossero fossilizzate, per dire, Berlusconi non prenderebbe il 12/15% dei voti, ma andrebbe avanti ancora a botte di 30.
GLi elettori scelgono. Se la maggioranza sceglie PD lo fa scientemente (per quanto un elettore medio capisca, ma questo è altro discorso) non è che stile Saddam ci sono quelli col mitra nelle cabine elettorali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Dall'inizio del mondo ci sono solo 100 mele. Eppure stiamo 100 volte meglio di prima. Il debito è solo uno strumento per fare innovazione ed investimenti. Da solo il debito è solo un costo che si autoalimenta.
> 
> Ciò che conta nel mondo è il tempo. Ogni secondo che risparmiamo, diventiamo più ricchi.



Sul tempo concordo..ma sulle mele no..tipo, mai sentito parlare i Paino Marshall?
Il benessere è aumentato quando lo stato ha aumentato la base economica a disposizione e ciò ha permesso alla gente di comprare i beni che erano sul mercato..poi l'ho detto pure io lo spreco a debito non ha senso, è un cancro..ma la spesa è necessaria..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non so se riesco a farmi capire: come si può dire che non ci sia democrazia se un tizio a caso che fino al giorno prima faceva il comico e ha preso gente a casaccio per tutta italia prende 8 milioni di voti alle elezioni? 8 milioni, non parliamo delle liste che non arrivano al 3 per cento. Una persona venuta dal niente ha incanalato l'idea di 8 milioni di persone.
> Non credo che possa esserci qualcosa di più democratico di questo.
> Poi non ha vinto, ho capito, ma questo mica vuol dire che gli altri sono tutti "Invischiati". Cioè se uno non è libero di votare PD? O PDL? Se le cose fossero fossilizzate, per dire, Berlusconi non prenderebbe il 12/15% dei voti, ma andrebbe avanti ancora a botte di 30.
> GLi elettori scelgono. Se la maggioranza sceglie PD lo fa scientemente (per quanto un elettore medio capisca, ma questo è altro discorso) non è che stile Saddam ci sono quelli col mitra nelle cabine elettorali.



Sei tu che non vuoi capire, cosa cambia se uno vota PD, PDL, Lega, Centristi o addirittura SEL?
propongono tutti la stessa politica e sono tutti conniventi, negli ultimi anni si sono protetti a vicenda, ogni tanto mischiano le carte ma il mazzo è sempre quello, con gli assi truccati.

Sei anche in errore (superficiale) con Grillo, lui è un portavoce, non li prende lui i voti


----------



## vota DC (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non serve il debito mi spiegherà come mai tutti gli stati, tutti (anche quelli considerati super virtuosi dove è nata la crisi tra l'altro) hanno un debito pubblico..mah..devono essere tutti scemi..



Nel medioevo e nel rinascimento hanno costruito la propria fortuna con il trucco di farsi prestare soldi e non restituirli, ma le banche esistevano da poco. Ora chi cerca di fregare le banche è uno sprovveduto.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sul tempo concordo..ma sulle mele no..tipo, mai sentito parlare i Paino Marshall?
> Il benessere è aumentato quando lo stato ha aumentato la base economica a disposizione e ciò ha permesso alla gente di comprare i beni che erano sul mercato..poi l'ho detto pure io lo spreco a debito non ha senso, è un cancro..ma la spesa è necessaria..



Aspetta, qui ora non stiamo parlando più di debito pubblico ma di spesa pubblica. La spesa pubblica puoi farla anche con uso corretto delle tasse. Poi per investimenti di lungo periodo usi il debito ma solo se puoi SOSTENERLO. Non alla greca "facciamo debito, trucchiamo i conti e poi si vede".


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei tu che non vuoi capire, cosa cambia se uno vota PD, PDL, Lega, Centristi o addirittura SEL?
> propongono tutti la stessa politica e sono tutti conniventi, negli ultimi anni si sono protetti a vicenda, ogni tanto mischiano le carte ma il mazzo è sempre quello, con gli assi truccati.
> 
> Sei anche in errore (superficiale) con Grillo, lui è un portavoce, non li prende lui i voti



Ecco, ma siccome "tu" (è questo che intendo con Grillo, un individuo qualsiasi) hai una politica diversa da portare avanti, domani puoi candidarti dal niente e prendere 8 milioni di voti. E se non fai le babbate che fa il movimento, puoi prenderne anche di più, volendo. Davvero, non riesco a capire come possa non essere democratico questo sistema.

Cioè ora come ora quelli che "non c'entrano niente con questa politica" prendono quasi il doppio di un partito che ha governato per 15 anni. COme può non essere democratico tutto questo?

Cioè ti rendi conto che se domani facciamo "il partito di Milanworld" sulla carta possiamo anche prendere il 30% dei voti?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il debito con questo genere di "ignoranza" ti crea una base elettorale fantastica, *e ormai i politici lo sanno*.
> Dc-> Debito->Volatili per diabetici a lungo termine-> "Yeah! Votiamoli in massa, sssssssoldi"
> Governo tecnico->Riforme lacrime e sangue ora per benefici a lungo termine-> "Schifosi! Servi dei poteri forti! Maledetti!"
> 
> Ecco perché serve un minimo di cultura di base, a livello economico.



Ergo, alla fine sono sempre i politici che ne approfittano, probabilmente è inevitabile, ma le colpe sono evidenti,
quello che non hai specificato è che in Italia i governi che creano il debito e quelli tecnici che lo dovrebbero risanare sono gli stessi,
solo che nel primo caso danno i soldi a chi gli pare a loro nel secondo mazzano gli incolpevoli.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ergo, alla fine sono sempre i politici che ne approfittano, probabilmente è inevitabile, ma le colpe sono evidenti,
> quello che non hai specificato è che in Italia i governi che creano il debito e quelli tecnici che lo dovrebbero risanare sono gli stessi,
> solo che nel primo caso danno i soldi a chi gli pare a loro *nel secondo mazzano gli incolpevoli*.



Cacchio se è vero, e non sai quanto mi girano, considerando che la pensione dei vecchi la devo pagare io. Però quello è, perché se provi a toccare un diritto acquisito i giudici ti dicono "no", semplice semplice. E, anche se si potesse, ormai cosa fai, chiedi la pensione indietro ai morti?
Io mi farò un mazzo triplo e guadagnerò la metà di mio padre. Spero che questo aiuti mio figlio ad avere un futuro migliore. Altro non posso fare, perché se qualcuno ha rubato dai soldi "comuni", qualcuno alla fine ce li dovrà rimettere, e se ce li mette mio figlio li paga il triplo di quelli che pago io.

Certo che i politici ne approfittano, mica dico il contrario, ma è il sistema che si autogenera e il potere ce lo ha in mano il popolo. Questo è un dato di fatto. Se il popolo va alle elezioni e vota "tifoso evorutto" col novanta per cento dei voti, PD, PDL e compagnia possono solo starsene lì a leccarsi le ferite.
Il popolo ha il potere, se non lo sa gestire, è colpa dei politici?
Se è così, allora la democrazia stessa ha fallito, ma allora, torniamo al nocciolo duro della discussione: vogliamo mettere nelle mani del popolo credulone la possibilità di restare nel'euro o meno?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ecco, ma siccome "tu" (è questo che intendo con Grillo, un individuo qualsiasi) hai una politica diversa da portare avanti, domani puoi candidarti dal niente e prendere 8 milioni di voti. E se non fai le babbate che fa il movimento, puoi prenderne anche di più, volendo. Davvero, non riesco a capire come possa non essere democratico questo sistema.
> 
> Cioè ora come ora quelli che "non c'entrano niente con questa politica" prendono quasi il doppio di un partito che ha governato per 15 anni. COme può non essere democratico tutto questo?
> 
> Cioè ti rendi conto che se domani facciamo "il partito di Milanworld" sulla carta possiamo anche prendere il 30% dei voti?



Sbagli, i grillini sono un caso isolato, sono gli unici ad aver preso voti fuori dalla casta, a parte forse la lega che poi però si è subito allineata, e si sono imposti ambedue proponendo argomentazioni populiste, i cinquestelle eventualmente sono da prendere in considerazione solo come elementi di rottura.

Per il resto in passato partiti che proponevano qualcosa di interessante come i radicali, i verdi o i liberali, non hanno mai avuto chance, tanto da sparire gradualmente.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagli, i grillini sono un caso isolato, sono gli unici ad aver preso voti fuori dalla casta, a parte forse la lega che poi però si è subito allineata, e si sono imposti ambedue proponendo argomentazioni populiste, i cinquestelle eventualmente sono da prendere in considerazione solo come elementi di rottura.
> 
> Per il resto in passato partiti che proponevano qualcosa di interessante come i radicali, i verdi o i liberali, non hanno mai avuto chance, tanto da sparire gradualmente.



Tifoso, se non va bene un esempio di un partito che prende da due/tre anni il 20% almeno dei consensi, e uno stato che ha nel referendum popolare uno strumento di potere come il nostro, non posso fare altro che prendere atto del tuo parere.
Sarà colpa dei politici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Aspetta, qui ora non stiamo parlando più di debito pubblico ma di spesa pubblica. La spesa pubblica puoi farla anche con uso corretto delle tasse. Poi per investimenti di lungo periodo usi il debito ma solo se puoi SOSTENERLO. Non alla greca "facciamo debito, trucchiamo i conti e poi si vede".



Tassare vuol dire impoverire i cittadini..se do 10 di spesa e tasso 15 alla fine ho impoverito la collettività di 5..il motivo per cui le famose austerità e il pareggio di bilancio (do 10 e tolgo 10) sono politiche che impoveriscono la gente..
La spesa è sempre a debito se arricchisce i cittadini..sennò semplicemente può ridistribuire...


----------



## Doctore (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagli, i grillini sono un caso isolato, sono gli unici ad aver preso voti fuori dalla casta, a parte forse la lega che poi però si è subito allineata, e si sono imposti ambedue proponendo argomentazioni populiste, i cinquestelle eventualmente sono da prendere in considerazione solo come elementi di rottura.
> 
> Per il resto in passato partiti che proponevano qualcosa di interessante come i radicali, i verdi o i liberali, non hanno mai avuto chance, tanto da sparire gradualmente.



Una volta i partiti avevano potere e non c'era scampo per i partitini...Oggi è una situazione totalmente diversa e i 5 stelle ne sono la prova.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Cacchio se è vero, e non sai quanto mi girano, considerando che la pensione dei vecchi la devo pagare io. Però quello è, perché se provi a toccare un diritto acquisito i giudici ti dicono "no", semplice semplice. E, anche se si potesse, ormai cosa fai, chiedi la pensione indietro ai morti?
> Io mi farò un mazzo triplo e guadagnerò la metà di mio padre. Spero che questo aiuti mio figlio ad avere un futuro migliore. Altro non posso fare, perché se qualcuno ha rubato dai soldi "comuni", qualcuno alla fine ce li dovrà rimettere, e se ce li mette mio figlio li paga il triplo di quelli che pago io.
> 
> *Certo che i politici ne approfittano, mica dico il contrario, ma è il sistema che si autogenera e il potere ce lo ha in mano il popolo*. Questo è un dato di fatto. Se il popolo va alle elezioni e vota "tifoso evorutto" col novanta per cento dei voti, PD, PDL e compagnia possono solo starsene lì a leccarsi le ferite.
> ...



Ma perchè non mi capisci? se la gente va alle elezioni e gli propongono 30 partiti diversi, ma tutti sono allineati alla stessa politica e tutti rispondono alla stessa lobby che cosa può fare l'elettore comune? va a lanciare bombe nelle cabine elettorali? come fai ad affermare che il potere c'è l'ha il popolo?


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tassare vuol dire impoverire i cittadini..se do 10 di spesa e tasso 15 alla fine ho impoverito la collettività di 5..il motivo per cui le famose austerità e il pareggio di bilancio (do 10 e tolgo 10) sono politiche che impoveriscono la gente..
> La spesa è sempre a debito se arricchisce i cittadini..sennò semplicemente può ridistribuire...



Sì, se un cittadino ha veramente dei servizi, sì.
Se sei in italia no.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non mi capisci? se la gente va alle elezioni e gli propongono 30 partiti diversi, ma tutti sono allineati alla stessa politica e tutti rispondono alla stessa lobby che cosa può fare l'elettore comune? va a lanciare bombe nelle cabine elettorali?



No, si propone come partito che non c'entra niente con gli altri e prende 8 milioni di voti.

L'alternativa potenziale C'E'. Come si puo' negare questo? Semmai non c'è LA VOGLIA di mettersi in gioco in tale senso.

Oppure, si arriva ad avere 30 partiti con politiche uguali perché I CITTADINI VOGLIONO QUELLE POLITICHE, evidentemente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per il resto in passato partiti *che proponevano qualcosa di interessante *come i radicali, i verdi o i liberali, non hanno mai avuto chance, tanto da sparire gradualmente.



Mah..forse era interessante per pochi e inutile per tanti..motivo per cui sti partiti per 30 anni non hanno mai superato il 5% dei consensi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sì, se un cittadino ha veramente dei servizi, sì.
> Se sei in italia no.



stiamo dibattendo sul sistema o sull'italia sprecona e dei furbetti?mi sono perso..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Una volta i partiti avevano potere e non c'era scampo per i partitini...Oggi è una situazione totalmente diversa e i 5 stelle ne sono la prova.



al momento i cinquestelle non hanno alcun potere, e da oltre ventanni ci governano in simbiosi PD e PDL, non riesco a non darti torto.


----------



## Isao (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tassare vuol dire impoverire i cittadini..se do 10 di spesa e tasso 15 alla fine ho impoverito la collettività di 5..il motivo per cui le famose austerità e il pareggio di bilancio (do 10 e tolgo 10) sono politiche che impoveriscono la gente..
> La spesa è sempre a debito se arricchisce i cittadini..sennò semplicemente può ridistribuire...



No. Tassare non significa necessariamente impoverire. Se mi tassano di 1000 euro e ogni anno mi danno un nuovo iphone non mi hanno impoverito. Se mi tassano di 1000 e poi 900 li usano per i rimborsi dei giochini erotici di una consigliera, allora mi hanno impoverito.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..forse era interessante per pochi e* inutile per tanti*..motivo per cui sti partiti per 30 anni non hanno mai superato il 5% dei consensi..



Infatti tutti abbiamo notato l'utilità di PD e PDL


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> stiamo dibattendo sul sistema o sull'italia sprecona e dei furbetti?mi sono perso..



No no era una nota a margine


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> al momento i cinquestelle non hanno alcun potere, e da oltre ventanni ci governano in simbiosi PD e PDL, non riesco a non darti torto.



Ecco, ma anche qui, si sono autovotati PD e PDL?
Oppure hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tutti?
Oppure ancora hanno puntato il mitra alla testa di tutti?
Chiedo, se, ipotizziamo, i 5 stelle hanno una politica nuova e diversa da tutti, perché non li hanno votati tutti? L'alternativa, a questo punto c'è.
Cioè, delle due l'una, o i cinque stelle sono uguali a tutti gli altri partiti (e quindi un elettore non ha scelta, come tu dici) oppure democraticamente l'elettore ha scelto di votare altri partiti, scientemente, avendo la scelta.
Non penso proprio possa esserci una terza logica opzione.

Cioè, ti dico, io ho votato un po' di tutto nella mia "carriera" di elettore. Non è ce mi sono fossilizzato. Ho cercato di informarmi (libri, giornali, web, tv), e poi ho votato.
Ho votato minoranze, ho votato maggioranze, ho votato partiti che non hanno raggiunto neanche il 3%. Penso di essere l'emblema, della democrazia 

Nessuno mi ha puntato una pistola alla testa per votare alle ultime, per dirtene una


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ecco, ma anche qui, si sono autovotati PD e PDL?
> Oppure hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tutti?
> Oppure ancora hanno puntato il mitra alla testa di tutti?
> Chiedo, se, ipotizziamo, i 5 stelle hanno una politica nuova e diversa da tutti, perché non li hanno votati tutti? L'alternativa, a questo punto c'è.
> ...



La terza opzione è il controllo sui media che hanno i due partiti maggiori e che influenzano i cittadini inevitabilmente influenzabili,
io parlavo spesso con mia madre o mia suocera sul fatto che B fosse un millantatore,
ma era più forte di loro, ogni volta che si presentava in tv col suo bel sorriso a raccontare che presto avrebbe fatto aprire millanta aziende, dato milioni di posti di lavoro e che amava moltissimo le vecchiette, era più forte di loro, avevano un orgasmo spontaneo .


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La terza opzione è il controllo sui media che hanno i due partiti maggiori e che influenzano i cittadini inevitabilmente influenzabili,
> io parlavo spesso con mia madre o mia suocera sul fatto che B fosse un millantatore,
> ma era più forte di loro, ogni volta che si presentava in tv col suo bel sorriso a raccontare che presto avrebbe fatto aprire millanta aziende, dato milioni di posti di lavoro e che amava moltissimo le vecchiette, era più forte di loro, avevano un orgasmo spontaneo .



Ok, quindi siamo arrivati al punto di dire che c'è stato il lavaggio del cervello perché non hanno vinto i cinque stelle. Diamo per assodato, per un attimo.
Stiamo dicendo sostanzialmente che il popolo è talmente "ignorante" e "manipolabile" che, nell'era in cui uno ha accesso ad internet da un cellulare/tablet/laptop/computer, se uno ha in mano delle reti televisive o dei giornali, vince le elezioni. Diamo per assodato anche questo, per un attimo.
Quindi noi vogliamo mettere nelle mani di un popolo di questo livello il futuro europeo della moneta unica? Siam sicuri?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il debito con questo genere di "ignoranza" ti crea una base elettorale fantastica, e ormai i politici lo sanno.
> Dc-> Debito->Volatili per diabetici a lungo termine-> "Yeah! Votiamoli in massa, sssssssoldi"
> Governo tecnico->Riforme lacrime e sangue ora per benefici a lungo termine-> "Schifosi! Servi dei poteri forti! Maledetti!"
> 
> Ecco perché serve un minimo di cultura di base, a livello economico.



Quello che non volete ficcarvi in testa voi bocconiani o filobocconiani è che non esiste l'economia pura, ma la Politica economica. NOn esiste l'optimum tecnico assoluto dell'economia, esistono scelte di politica economica guidate dall'ideologia. L'autosufficienza dei mercati in termini di allocazione delle risorse è IDEOLOGIA. Il terrore parossistico dell'inflazione anche a costo di generare disoccupazione strutturale è IDEOLOGIA. L'accettazione di un sistema in cui uno Stato è costretto ad indebitarsi sul mercato secondario a tassi usurai col rischio di fallire per mano di 4 speculatori è IDEOLOGIA. Il debito è un problema solo in questo sistema. Fino al 79 (SME-Divorzio Banca d'Italia) il debito era fermo attorno al 50% e nel frattempo avevamo fatto autostrade, edilizia popolare, cassa del mezzogiorno, avevamo le partecipazioni statali, cose che oggi ci sogniamo. Com'era stato possibile? Semplicemente lo Stato aveva il controllo sui tassi tramite il meccanismo di dipendenza della Banca d'Italia dal Tesoro. I tassi erano negativi (tassi reali inferiore all'inflazione) e, seppur con le problematiche connaturate ad ogni sistema a guida umana, il debito era sotto controllo, e in ogni caso il problema tecnico del fallimento non si poneva proprio dal punto di vista tecnico. Lo Stato aveva un conto corrente di Tesoreria con la Banca Centrale, e poteva richiedere un'anticipazione straordinaria del 15% (sotto il Fascismo era il 100%). Avevamo il controllo della circolazione dei capitali, che riduceva il rischio di speculazioni. Avevamo leggi che imponevano agli investitori stranieri di investire in Italia parte del ricavato di attività aperte sul territorio dello Stato. Primi al mondo per sviluppo economico per venti anni, quinta potenza mondiale, il tutto con la liretta e l'inflazione a due cifre. Poi ebbe inizio la battaglia IDEOLOGICA per sostituire al nostro modello economico costituzionale DIRIGISTA, il modello liberista monetarista delle multinazionali e della concorrenza. Si iniziò a strumentalizzare la problematica dell'inflazione per attuare politiche CONTRO IL LAVORO. Ed oggi eccoci qui, con pezzi di sovranità dispersi, a fare a gara a chi deflaziona di più per ottenere minori tassi di interessi, altrimenti si fallisce. Bel sistema.
"Governo tecnico->Riforme lacrime e sangue ora per benefici a lungo termine". Benefici tipo la perdita di 7 punti di PIL, il raddoppio del tasso di disoccupazione, il debito aumentato dal 120 al 132%. IL tutto per pareggiare il saldo delle partite correnti e far contenti i creditori tedeschi. Bella roba, ma veramente. Come pure, da Paese già in crisi, aderire al MES per una quota di 60 miliardi di euro (SESSANTA MILIARDI DI EURO), per dare soldi alla Grecia da girare alle banche tedesche. Chapeau veramente. Uno statista attento ai bisogni dei cittadini, quelli stranieri. Ma sì tanto che ce frega della disoccupazione alle stelle e dei redditi sotto terra, abbiamo l'inflazione zero e il pareggio di bilancio! L'idea del tecnicismo in politica è IL MALE. E' stata la scusa per sottrarre ai popoli europei prerogative democratiche sacrosante, ed assoggettarli agli interessi del grande capitale e della finanza internazionale. E' un'aberrazione rispetto a tutto quello che sta scritto nei manuali di Diritto Costituzionale del primo anno. La sovranità appartiene al popolo. Gli organi deliberanti rappresentano l'emanazione della volontà popolare (no taxation without representation). Non siamo nella Repubblica di Platone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi siamo arrivati al punto di dire che c'è stato il lavaggio del cervello perché non hanno vinto i cinque stelle. Diamo per assodato, per un attimo.
> Stiamo dicendo sostanzialmente che il popolo è talmente "ignorante" e "manipolabile" che, nell'era in cui uno ha accesso ad internet da un cellulare/tablet/laptop/computer, se uno ha in mano delle reti televisive o dei giornali, vince le elezioni. Diamo per assodato anche questo, per un attimo.
> Quindi noi vogliamo mettere nelle mani di un popolo di questo livello *il futuro europeo della moneta unica*? Siam sicuri?



Il popolo giustamente non è in grado di deciderlo,
i nostri politici non sono attendibili, fondamentalmente per malafede,
una dittatura è da escludere, voglio sperare che tu sia d'accordo,
ergo si ritorna alla mia prima argomentazione,
*se l'europa vuole vigilare sulle nostre politiche economiche che si prendi anche la briga di vigilare e eventualmente sanzionare 
la nostra rappresentanza democratica.*
le due cose sono estremamente interconnesse.

Per ritornare on topic, non fai fare quello che gli pare ai governi greci, chiudendo tutte due gli occhi per poi, quando non c'è più rimedio massacrare il popolo o colpevolizzare un nuovo governo che cerca di far sopravvivere i propri cittadini.

Dal momento che un qualsiasi governo intraprende politiche economiche folli lo blocchi o lo sanzioni subito, non quando è in defoult.

Se un autista guida ubriaco lo sanzioni e gli togli la patente quando lo becchi non solo dopo che ha ammazzato qualcuno.

Se vogliamo creare un europa vera alcuni aspetti politici devono divenire sovranazionali, è deleterio che lo siano solo le politiche economiche.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quello che non volete ficcarvi in testa voi bocconiani o filobocconiani è che non esiste l'economia pura, ma la Politica economica. NOn esiste l'optimum tecnico assoluto dell'economia, esistono scelte di politica economica guidate dall'ideologia. L'autosufficienza dei mercati in termini di allocazione delle risorse è IDEOLOGIA. Il terrore parossistico dell'inflazione anche a costo di generare disoccupazione strutturale è IDEOLOGIA. L'accettazione di un sistema in cui uno Stato è costretto ad indebitarsi sul mercato secondario a tassi usurai col rischio di fallire per mano di 4 speculatori è IDEOLOGIA. Il debito è un problema solo in questo sistema. Fino al 79 (SME-Divorzio Banca d'Italia) il debito era fermo attorno al 50% e nel frattempo avevamo fatto autostrade, edilizia popolare, cassa del mezzogiorno, avevamo le partecipazioni statali, cose che oggi ci sogniamo. Com'era stato possibile? Semplicemente lo Stato aveva il controllo sui tassi tramite il meccanismo di dipendenza della Banca d'Italia dal Tesoro. I tassi erano negativi (tassi reali inferiore all'inflazione) e, seppur con le problematiche connaturate ad ogni sistema a guida umana, il debito era sotto controllo, e in ogni caso il problema tecnico del fallimento non si poneva proprio dal punto di vista tecnico. Lo Stato aveva un conto corrente di Tesoreria con la Banca Centrale, e poteva richiedere un'anticipazione straordinaria del 15% (sotto il Fascismo era il 100%). Avevamo il controllo della circolazione dei capitali, che riduceva il rischio di speculazioni. Avevamo leggi che imponevano agli investitori stranieri di investire in Italia parte del ricavato di attività aperte sul territorio dello Stato. Primi al mondo per sviluppo economico per venti anni, quinta potenza mondiale, il tutto con la liretta e l'inflazione a due cifre. Poi ebbe inizio la battaglia IDEOLOGICA per sostituire al nostro modello economico costituzionale DIRIGISTA, il modello liberista monetarista delle multinazionali e della concorrenza. Si iniziò a strumentalizzare la problematica dell'inflazione per attuare politiche CONTRO IL LAVORO. Ed oggi eccoci qui, con pezzi di sovranità dispersi, a fare a gara a chi deflaziona di più per ottenere minori tassi di interessi, altrimenti si fallisce. Bel sistema.
> "Governo tecnico->Riforme lacrime e sangue ora per benefici a lungo termine". Benefici tipo la perdita di 7 punti di PIL, il raddoppio del tasso di disoccupazione, il debito aumentato dal 120 al 132%. IL tutto per pareggiare il saldo delle partite correnti e far contenti i creditori tedeschi. Bella roba, ma veramente. Come pure, da Paese già in crisi, aderire al MES per una quota di 60 miliardi di euro (SESSANTA MILIARDI DI EURO), per dare soldi alla Grecia da girare alle banche tedesche. Chapeau veramente. Uno statista attento ai bisogni dei cittadini, quelli stranieri. Ma sì tanto che ce frega della disoccupazione alle stelle e dei redditi sotto terra, abbiamo l'inflazione zero e il pareggio di bilancio! L'idea del tecnicismo in politica è IL MALE. E' stata la scusa per sottrarre ai popoli europei prerogative democratiche sacrosante, ed assoggettarli agli interessi del grande capitale e della finanza internazionale. E' un'aberrazione rispetto a tutto quello che sta scritto nei manuali di Diritto Costituzionale del primo anno. *La sovranità appartiene al popolo. Gli organi deliberanti rappresentano l'emanazione della volontà popolare (no taxation without representation).* Non siamo nella Repubblica di Platone.




Vedi tu ne fai una gran guerra di tassi, quando io li ho tirati invece in ballo in maniera molto marginale.
Io ne faccio una questione di sostenibilità di mercato.
Se assumi nel pubblico 50 persone quando ne servono 20, fai debito cattivo. Che ci sia l'euro, la dracma, la scellino o la moneta del monopoli. Che tu possa stampare soldi o meno. E' debito cattivo, non è produttivo, è uno spreco.
E se fai una pensione che pagherà qualcun altro (e, attenzione bene, con qualcun altro non intendo "uno più ricco di te", anche se in parte è così, bensì tuo figlio) non fai una cosa giusta, non fai una cosa equilibrata, perché se l'economia globale entra in recessione PER UNA RAGIONE QUALSIASI (che sia l'euro, che sia una crisi petrolifera, che siano i marziani che invadono il mondo) a qualcuno il cerino resta in mano.
Vedi perfettamente che non parlo nè di delta esportazioni, né di politica monetaria, né di sovranità monetaria. Niente di tutto questo. Io faccio un discorso di una bassezza allucinante.

Nei vent'anni in cui abbiamo fatto il Boom, se lasciavi i soldi in banca l'anno dopo ne avevi di meno, in termini di potere d'acquisto, perché le cifre si possono vedere in tanti modi 

Vedo che ne mastichi parecchio, per questo non posso lasciarti passare la frase sottolineata, perché è in malafede.
Una riforma pensionistica e del lavoro non può, nè potrà mai, essere giudicata nel giro di 2/3 anni da quando è stata fatta, ma serviranno qualcosa come due decenni (stima del Sole24Ore, 2024 circa).

Son contento della frase in grassetto perché almeno tu pensi che la sovranità appartenga al popolo e che gli organi rappresentino la volontà popolare.
Però allora mettiamoci d'accordo, o c'è democrazia in italia e quindi abbiamo prodotto "noi" questo casino, oppure non c'è. Una esclude l'altra 

Per inciso, non ho capito dove avrei scritto di essere bocconiano o filobocconiano


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il popolo giustamente non è in grado di deciderlo,
> i nostri politici non sono attendibili, fondamentalmente per malafede,
> una dittatura è da escludere, voglio sperare che tu sia d'accordo,
> ergo si ritorna alla mia prima argomentazione,
> ...



Ah ma che l'Europa abbia toppato alla grande a fare entrare determinati paesi all'interno del sistema (tra cui anche il nostro) non è assodato, DI PIU'. Sfondi proprio un portone con me. Ma mo', che fai, mica puoi tornare indietro nel tempo...

Son partiti credendoci (anche perché se no che senso ha? Cioè uno dice "si sono arricchiti con gli interessi", ma se non credono che possano riprendersi, vuol dire che rischiano tutto il capitale. Hai voglia a rifarti di 330 miliardi prestati) e l'hanno gestita male.
Mica son qui a dire che l'Europa l'ha gestita bene, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ragazzi, io chiudo qui il discorso perché non sono un grande amante dei dibattiti infiniti sui forum (specie quando sono OT) che tanto alla fine non si arriva mai a nulla e ognuno continua a pensarla a modo suo.
Mia sintesi, *personale*, sul dilemma posto nella discussione:

Cosa dovrebbe votare un greco? dovrebbe votare no e chiedere di uscire dall'Euro (dovrebbero farlo pure gli italiani) *se ci fosse un governo intelligente* che poi operasse come si deve per rimettere in piedi l'economia greca.
Cosa voteranno i greci? vincerà il si, ma molto più probabilmente si arriverà all'ennesimo accordo dell'ultimo secondo che sposterà solo il problema più in là di qualche mese.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, io chiudo qui il discorso perché non sono un grande amante dei dibattiti infiniti sui forum (specie quando sono OT) che tanto alla fine non si arriva mai a nulla e ognuno continua a pensarla a modo suo.
> Mia sintesi, *personale*, sul dilemma posto nella discussione:
> 
> Cosa dovrebbe votare un greco? dovrebbe votare no e chiedere di uscire dall'Euro (dovrebbero farlo pure gli italiani) *se ci fosse un governo intelligente* che poi operasse come si deve per rimettere in piedi l'economia greca.
> Cosa voteranno i greci? vincerà il si, ma molto più probabilmente si arriverà all'ennesimo accordo dell'ultimo secondo che sposterà solo il problema più in là di qualche mese.



Il problema secondo me è che comunque vada il destino è abbastanza scritto indipendentemente dal voto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Vedi tu ne fai una gran guerra di tassi, quando io li ho tirati invece in ballo in maniera molto marginale.
> Io ne faccio una questione di sostenibilità di mercato.
> Se assumi nel pubblico 50 persone quando ne servono 20, fai debito cattivo. Che ci sia l'euro, la dracma, la scellino o la moneta del monopoli. Che tu possa stampare soldi o meno. E' debito cattivo, non è produttivo, è uno spreco.
> E se fai una pensione che pagherà qualcun altro (e, attenzione bene, con qualcun altro non intendo "uno più ricco di te", anche se in parte è così, bensì tuo figlio) non fai una cosa giusta, non fai una cosa equilibrata, perché se l'economia globale entra in recessione PER UNA RAGIONE QUALSIASI (che sia l'euro, che sia una crisi petrolifera, che siano i marziani che invadono il mondo) a qualcuno il cerino resta in mano.
> ...



Ma io non ho mai pensato che sia giusto lo spreco in sé, o la spesa improduttiva, e dal punto di vista previdenziale sono favorevole al contributivo. Una gestione quanto più efficiente della cosa pubblica è sempre auspicabile. Ma questo ha a che fare con la fallibilità di un Paese solo all'interno di un sistema come quello attuale. In uno Stato pienamente Sovrano è certamente un qualcosa che può generare inefficienza e squilibri, ma non al punto da condurre al fallimento. 
La riforma Monti del mercato del Lavoro, così come quella di Renzi io la leggo in una sola direzione, che poi è quella imposta dalle alte sfere: deflazione salariale e abbattimento delle tutele sul lavoro. In quanto tale non posso valutarla positivamente, all'opposto. 
Quanto alla chiusura del tuo discorso io sono fermamente convinto dell'inadeguatezza dii tutta la classe dirigente degli ultimi 30 anni, in primis ai post comunisti, che hanno condotto le operazioni di deindustrializzazione dell'Italia e di svendita al grande capitale internazionale. Ciò nn toglie che nella situazione attuale la nostra sovranità democratica è fortemente compressa, e il golpe bianco del 2011 ne è la riprova.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> *Ah ma che l'Europa abbia toppato alla grande a fare entrare determinati paesi all'interno del sistema* (tra cui anche il nostro) non è assodato, DI PIU'. Sfondi proprio un portone con me. Ma mo', che fai, mica puoi tornare indietro nel tempo...
> 
> Son partiti credendoci (anche perché se no che senso ha? Cioè uno dice "si sono arricchiti con gli interessi", ma se non credono che possano riprendersi, vuol dire che rischiano tutto il capitale. Hai voglia a rifarti di 330 miliardi prestati) e l'hanno gestita male.
> Mica son qui a dire che l'Europa l'ha gestita bene, ci mancherebbe



A questo punto non vedo come tu non possa concordare sul fatto che è giusto che anche l'europa paghi i suoi errori e le sue leggerezze, a partire dalla Germania che è il paese guida.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho mai pensato che sia giusto lo spreco in sé, o la spesa improduttiva, e dal punto di vista previdenziale sono favorevole al contributivo. Una gestione quanto più efficiente della cosa pubblica è sempre auspicabile. Ma questo ha a che fare con la fallibilità di un Paese solo all'interno di un sistema come quello attuale. In uno Stato pienamente Sovrano è certamente un qualcosa che può generare inefficienza e squilibri, ma non al punto da condurre al fallimento.
> La riforma Monti del mercato del Lavoro, così come quella di Renzi io la leggo in una sola direzione, che poi è quella imposta dalle alte sfere: deflazione salariale e abbattimento delle tutele sul lavoro. In quanto tale non posso valutarla positivamente, all'opposto.
> Quanto alla chiusura del tuo discorso io sono fermamente convinto dell'inadeguatezza dii tutta la classe dirigente degli ultimi 30 anni, in primis ai post comunisti, che hanno condotto le operazioni di deindustrializzazione dell'Italia e di svendita al grande capitale internazionale. Ciò nn toglie che nella situazione attuale la nostra sovranità democratica è fortemente compressa, e il golpe bianco del 2011 ne è la riprova.



Sono abbastanza d'accordo con tutto (a me la riforma che ha convinto del governo Monti che ha convinto è quella sulle pensioni, non sul lavoro), però c'è un però. E' chiaro che prima dell'Euro c'era più autonomia, ma quando siamo entrati i patti erano chiari, se noi pensavamo di entrare e farla franca, siamo noi i farabutti.
Infatti per me il problema del debito con l'euro centra poco o niente. Ma lo abbiamo.


----------



## Efferosso (29 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A questo punto non vedo come tu non possa concordare sul fatto che è giusto che anche l'europa paghi i suoi errori e le sue leggerezze, a partire dalla Germania che è il paese guida.



Leggi post precedente


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi siamo arrivati al punto di dire che c'è stato il lavaggio del cervello perché non hanno vinto i cinque stelle. Diamo per assodato, per un attimo.
> Stiamo dicendo sostanzialmente che il popolo è talmente "ignorante" e "manipolabile" che, nell'era in cui uno ha accesso ad internet da un cellulare/tablet/laptop/computer, se uno ha in mano delle reti televisive o dei giornali, vince le elezioni. Diamo per assodato anche questo, per un attimo.
> Quindi noi vogliamo mettere nelle mani di un popolo di questo livello il futuro europeo della moneta unica? Siam sicuri?



hai perfettamente ragione, hai descritto il fallimento della democrazia rappresentativa. Bisognerebbe studiare alcuni criteri per stabilire il diritto al voto. Io ho sempre pensato che sarebbe una buona idea introdurre una specie di esame come per la patente, per avere accesso al diritto di voto.


----------



## Doctore (29 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, hai descritto il fallimento della democrazia rappresentativa. Bisognerebbe studiare alcuni criteri per stabilire il diritto al voto. Io ho sempre pensato che sarebbe una buona idea introdurre una specie di esame come per la patente, per avere accesso al diritto di voto.



e cosa cambierebbe?
Chi vota x darebbe dell ignorante a chi vota y.


----------



## danyaj87 (30 Giugno 2015)

A mio parere la grecia dovrebbe fare di tutto per non tornare alla sua moneta. Con la sua svalutazione si ritroverebbe nel caos più totale (stile germania post bellica). La Grecia non ha un export forte in termini reali, non ha fabbriche o industrie che esportino, con una battuta lo yogurt greco ed il turismo non fanno un settore economico forte. 

Praticamente ha una bilancia commerciale che ad oggi vive di più sull'import che sull'export e quindi avendo una moneta svalutata si troverebbe in un circolo vizioso terribile, questo la maggiorparte dei greci lo sa. 

Oltretutto non facciamo passare la Grecia per vittima, ma come ho detto spesso, carnefice di se stessa, non è che metto uno zero a penna su una banconota da 10 € diventano 100€. La Germania come giustamente anche altri paesi, non vuole accollarsi un debito di un'altra nazione senza che questa faccia dei sacrifici. 

L'Europa dal canto suo sbaglia a considerarsi unita quando va bene divisa quando va male, al di là dello strapotere della Germania (che è poco opinabile, il paese più forte è giusto che dia le linee guida), il resto degli stati non sa gestire bene l'armonizzazione che si vuole generare tra i vari stati, e se questa doveva essere l'anticamera di una UE federalista, diciamo che si è decretata la sua morte ancora prima della bozza. 

L'Italia non credo corra un rischio simile alla Grecia, intanto perchè noi abbiamo un bell'export, sia nel primario nel secondario e nei servizi, abbiamo un capitale umano invidiato nel mondo. Abbiamo quel know how che renderebbe una nostra uscita dall'euro diversamente traumatica. Anche se noi non saremmo mai giunti come al caso greco, gli altri stati si sarebbero coalizzati subito per aiutarci perchè noi eravamo (e siamo in una certa misura) una delle prime potenze economico mondiali. 

Per quanto riguarda il referendum, io sono d'accordo in parte, nel senso che è giusto dare la possibiltà al popolo di decidere, però Tsipras è un gran paracarro (per non dire altro). Non ha avuto le palle di fare il capo di governo eletto dal popolo, per paura di perdere la solidissima maggioranza in parlamento, e par paura di non venire eletto successivamente. Se sei messo li per governare, governi, punto e basta, non fai referendum per ogni cosa, solo perchè non hai il fegato di decidere. Meglio se vuoi fare il referendum lo fai prima, no che decidi di alzarti dal tavolo di chi ti sta pagando il conto decidendo di non decidere.


----------



## Efferosso (30 Giugno 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> A mio parere la grecia dovrebbe fare di tutto per non tornare alla sua moneta. Con la sua svalutazione si ritroverebbe nel caos più totale (stile germania post bellica). La Grecia non ha un export forte in termini reali, non ha fabbriche o industrie che esportino, con una battuta lo yogurt greco ed il turismo non fanno un settore economico forte.
> 
> Praticamente ha una bilancia commerciale che ad oggi vive di più sull'import che sull'export e quindi avendo una moneta svalutata si troverebbe in un circolo vizioso terribile, questo la maggiorparte dei greci lo sa.
> 
> ...



Più che altro è tragicomico vedere che Tsipras ha fatto melina per mesi e poi ha organizzato il referendum una setimana DOPO la scadenza del rimborso degli aiuti.

Questo è quello che succede quando si eleggono i dilettanti (populisti) allo sbaraglio..


----------



## danyaj87 (30 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Più che altro è tragicomico vedere che Tsipras ha fatto melina per mesi e poi ha organizzato il referendum una setimana DOPO la scadenza del rimborso degli aiuti.
> 
> Questo è quello che succede quando si eleggono i dilettanti (populisti) allo sbaraglio..



Ma guarda non nego che tsipras (non considerandolo un dilettante o un mero populista, dato che lui ha sempre detto di essere un politico) abbia fato una mossa sbagliata sopratutto inserendo Varoufakis, che ha sbagliato tutto nelle trattative, tuttavia ha perso stima personale, dimostrandosi senza personalità. 

Non sono un politologo o un filosofo politico, però se si chiama democrazia rappresentativa, chi governa per elezione o per nomina (come si fa in italia, per favore non dite che renzi non è stato eletto, nessun presidente del consiglio viene eletto in italia) deve decidere le mosse da fare, come fare o non fare gli accordi. Si è dimostrato uno senza un briciolo di palle con la mossa del referendum. Dovesse perdere il referendum che fa ritornerà alle urne?! Accetterà le condizioni unilaterali? Farà un altro referendum? 

Da Europa io col cacchio che ti faccio una proposta buona semmai ti apro il bilancio in due e decido io.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> L'Europa dal canto suo sbaglia a considerarsi unita quando va bene divisa quando va male, *al di là dello strapotere della Germania (che è poco opinabile, il paese più forte è giusto che dia le linee guida)*, il resto degli stati non sa gestire bene l'armonizzazione che si vuole generare tra i vari stati, e se questa doveva essere l'anticamera di una UE federalista, diciamo che si è decretata la sua morte ancora prima della bozza.



Perdonatemi la franchezza ma io ad un paese (e soprattutto ad un popolo) che ha scatenato due guerre mondiali non darei la guida nemmeno di un fazzoletto di terra, figuriamoci di un continente...hanno provato a seppellire il resto d'Europa con la guerra due volte e non ce l'hanno fatta...pare che con l'economia gli stia andando meglio....


----------



## Efferosso (30 Giugno 2015)

Per chi è avvezzo all'inglese e ha dieci minuti da "buttare"


----------



## Efferosso (30 Giugno 2015)

Anche questo è molto interessante. Un po' più lungo, ma con l'audio si può anche evitare di leggere.


----------



## Mithos3 (30 Giugno 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi differenzia dal tuo pensiero è che io sono juventino.



Sono contento che ci sia almeno una persona che la pensi come me.Sul fatto di essere juventino amico mio, nessuno è perfetto


----------



## Efferosso (1 Luglio 2015)

C'è un bellissimo articolo sul post di oggi che finalmente dice le cose come stanno.

Solo due passaggi, parafraso giusto per non violare il regolamento:

"(...) Oggi è stato calcolato che le imposte non riscosse valgano 80 miliardi su 180 miliardi di PIL. La più grande economia sommersa dell'Eurozona (...)"

"(...) L’80% delle spese statali, invece, veniva indirizzato a retribuzioni e pensioni del settore pubblico, che negli anni era aumentato sempre di più, anche durante la crisi: oltre 700.000 persone lavorano nella pubblica amministrazione, 25.000 di queste erano state assunte nel biennio 2010/2011 (...)" Nota a margine 25 su 700 vuol dire circa un aumento delle assunzioni del 3,6%, mica noccioline.

Nel frattempo:
a) i governi, in fila, destra e sinistra, hanno truccato per un decennio i conti, e non di poco (il rapporto deficit/Pil prodotto dalla loro ISTAT, che era completamente in mano alle forze politiche, era sempre nell'intorno del 3%, quando in realtà viaggiava intorno al 10-12%).
b) gli stessi governi che hanno truccato i conti sono stati rivotati dal popolo *dopo che gli stessi hanno ammesso di averli truccati
*

Mi raccomando "salviamo" la grecia, che se no abbiamo la coscienza sporca con tutti i poveri greci che subiscono le angherie dell'europa eh.

E' proprio strana la concezione dell'uomo, su queste cose.
Questo è un furto. Niente di più niente di meno. Un furto. E noi siamo qui a dire "Eh ma l'europa paghi per i suoi errori". "Eh ma l'europa ci ha guadagnato, anzi, la Gemrania ci ha guadagnato" 

Un po' come dire che siccome hai messo un lucchetto di scarsa qualità su un cassetto degli attrezzi in giardino, e un vicino che ti doveva solo concimare il prato ti ha fregato il tosaerba nuovo, e ti chiede di dargli le costolette di maiale ad ogni barbecue se no non ti restituisce il tosaerba, allora sei tu il brutto delinquente, perché ci lasci il tosaerba, ci lasci le costine, ma magari l'assicurazione ti ripaga una parte di quello che ti hanno rubato. Così ti impari, a mettere il lucchetto scarso.


----------



## Eziomare (1 Luglio 2015)

ho votato per errore "si", non sia mai!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Luglio 2015)

Un po' d'ordine:
1) Come mostra il grafico, al principio della crisi (2009), l'esposizione degli Stati europei verso la Grecia era nulla. Vi era invece una forte esposizione delle banche francesi e tedesche verso la Grecia. E' un fenomeno comunemente osservato e studiato in pressoché tutte le esperienze di aggancio valutario o unione monetaria tra Paesi con sensibili differenziali nei parametri macroeconomici: si ha un massiccio afflusso di capitali dal Paese a valuta forte verso quello a valuta debole, favorito dalla rigidità del cambio. Il cambio fisso infatti da un lato maschera l'effettivo grado di solvibilità del Paese meno sviluppato, conferendogli una credibilità che in realtà non ha, perché la valuta è sovradimensionata rispetto alla sua economia e non ne rispecchia i fondamentali macroeconomici, dall'altro lato incentiva il Paese forte a prestare, poiché questo non corre il rischio di vedersi restituita moneta svalutata. Ed è ciò che è accaduto in Grecia: vi è stato un consistente accumulo di DEBITO ESTERO PRIVATO, per effetto dei prestiti con i quali le banche del Nord finanziavano gli acquisti dei beni dei Paesi del Nord (perché di questo si tratta. Io DB presto soldi a te greco così ti compri la Mercedes). Questo cosa ci dice? Semplice: che LA CRISI, PERLOMENO NEL SUO MOMENTO GENETICO, NON E' UNA CRISI DI FINANZA PUBBLICA. E difatti alla vigilia dello scoppio della crisi il Debito pubblico greco era elevato, ma costante, quello italiano, sotto Berlusconi, che ci crediate o no, era sceso di 10 punti percentuali, quello spagnolo nel 2007 era addirittura al 37%. Quanto sopra è stato esplicitamente confermato da Vitor Costancio, nella sua qualità di VICEPRESIDENTE DELLA BCE (quindi non stiamo parlando di Salvini, Grillo o Borghi), in un discorso del 23 maggio del 2013 ad Atene, in cui si affermava: "Il debito pubblico non c'entra. Ha sempre prevalso una narrazione sbagliata della crisi." Il testo integrale del discorso si trova sulla rete.

2) Appena dopo l'entrata nell'Eurozona, per effetto del meccanismo descritto al punto 1), La Grecia vive un periodo di moderata crescita a causa dell'economia drogata dalla bolla finanziaria, fino a che nel 2008 si ha il crollo Lehman e la crisi dei mutui subprime. Le banche francesi e tedesche, che erano pesantemente esposte sul mercato finanziario USA (venendo perciò ribattezzati "Gli idioti di Dusseldorf") entrano in crisi. A questo punto si ha il sudden stop: i Paesi del Nord tagliano i flussi dei capitali che finanziavano disavanzi di parte corrente della bilancia dei pagamenti greca, in sostanza chiudono i rubinetti e chiedono il rientro dei prestiti fino a quel momento accordati. Dovendo fare la voce grossa, molto più facile farla con la Grecia, piuttosto che con gli USA...

3) A questo punto il sistema bancario greco crolla e lo Stato è costretto a compensare facendo deficit. Anche in Germania il deficit aumenta. I soldi fuggono dalle banche per rifugiarsi nei titoli di stato, che in questa fase godono ancora di bassi tassi di interesse. Come sempre avviene in questi casi, gli Stati si accollano le sofferenze bancarie secondo il consolidato principio "privatizzare i profitti, socializzare le perdite". E' solo a questo punto, a valle e non a monte, che la crisi diviene un problema di finanza pubblica. 

4) Qualcuno inizia a vendere titoli di debito a manetta, nasce la speculazione sui debiti sovrani dei Paesi del Sud Europa e il famigerato spread. Piccola nota a margine: se avesse voluto, la BCE avrebbe potuto garantire i titoli greci (e italiani) in ogni momento e azzerare lo spread. Questo in un sistema normale e razionale con una Banca Centrale che fa la Banca Centrale. Ma siccome è appurato che l'UE è tutto tranne che un sistema normale, si decide di non farlo. Si ha quindi una massiccia fuga di denaro dai titoli a rischio, che viene riversato in titoli francesi e tedeschi. Per la Grecia si opta per un piano alternativo: concessione di prestiti da parte del FMI e del MES, che viene all'uopo creato. L'Italia, guidata da Monti, succeduto a Berlusconi dopo il golpe finanziario del 2011, vi contribuisce per 60 miliardi (un paio di finanziarie praticamente, cifre da capogiro). Si tratta in sostanza di un'enorme partita di giro per mettere al sicuro le banche del Nord: dal Mes alla Grecia, dalla Grecia alle banche franco-tedesche e di altri paesi. Proprio così: la vostra IMU ha contribuito a salvare la finanza nordica, dai prevedibili effetti del loro comportamento scriteriato.

5) I mercati si placano momentaneamente, ma gli squilibri strutturali restano: terminato l'afflusso di capitali esteri, ed in assenza del cuscinetto rappresentato dal cambio fluttuante, il gap di competitività nei confronti della Germania e dei Paesi più forti può essere colmato solamente applicando la c.d svalutazione interna: incremento della produttività e taglio dei salari reali e della spesa pubblica, in una parola l'AUSTERITY. Il problema è che queste politiche deflattive hanno un effetto collaterale: determinando una forte compressione della domanda interna (obiettivo dichiarato di tali misure, volto a pareggiare il saldo delle partite correnti), causano un crollo dei redditi e dell'occupazione, che avvita il Paese in una spirale recessiva, con peggioramento dei saldi di finanza pubblica (basta vedere che in Italia il debito è aumentato invece di diminuire) e insostenibilità a lungo termine del debito. Ragion per cui, volente o nolente, ciclicamente il problema del debito si ripropone, con la Grecia che sarà costretta ad uscire prima o poi.

Ovviamente, per mascherare il reale svolgimento dei fatti si sono dovuti inventare un sacco di scemenze sulla Grecia, ma basta prendere i dati Eurostat per constatare che la spesa corrente ante crisi della Grecia era in linea con la media europea, così come per i dati relativi al numero di occupati del settore pubblico rispetto agli occupati totali. I Governi greci hanno falsificato i conti, questo è vero. Ma come? Con l'aiuto delle grande banche d'investimento internazionali, tra cui la Goldman Sachs dei Monti e dei Draghi! La verità è che la Grecia nell'euro faceva comodo alla Germania, perché forniva un mercato di sbocco e favoriva le esportazioni, ritrovandosi quest'ultima con una moneta sottodimensionata rispetto alla propria economia. E' un fatto palese a tutti ormai. E del resto la Germania sapeva benissimo che noi, come la Grecia, avevamo un debito superiore al 60% fissato dai Trattati. Se ci hanno permesso di entrare è stato per interesse, non certo per magnanimità o spirito di solidarietà.

Conclusivamente, due considerazioni sotto il profilo morale:
1) Una volta ho assistito ad un pignoramento per un cliente, una società di ingrosso alimentare, che vantava un credito di 70.000 euro nei confronti di un dettagliante. Giunto sul posto trovo una baracca scapestrata con NULLA di pignorabile. L'Ufficiale Giudiziario non si capacitava di come fosse stato possibile elargire tanto credito a dei soggetti del genere con tanta leggerezza. Questo per dire che il capitalismo è dominato dal concetto di RISCHIO. L'investimento è rischioso per definizione: c'è la possibilità che ti vada male. Nel caso di specie è o non è un fatto che le banche tedesche e francesi abbiano prestato soldi allegramente ad un Paese di cui si conosceva benissimo l'arretratezza? Voi direte, la colpa è anche di chi si indebita oltre le proprie possibilità. Ma in un ambiente di crescita sostenuta, come era quello della Grecia, per una famiglia o per una impresa era o non era razionale, o comunque giustificato, anticipare certe spese ricorrendo al mercato finanziario,nell'aspettativa di riuscire a ripagare i propri debiti? La capacità tecnica (nonché il DOVERE) di valutare la sostenibilità dei finanziamenti erogati ai privati, è delle banche e dei loro uffici o del privato quivis de populo risparmiatore?
2) Il fatto che i Governi greci abbiano falsificato i conti o si siano fatti corrompere (per comprare armi tedesche...Vedi scandalo Siemens/Thyssen) giustifica il fatto che gli ospedali greci siano senza medicinali, siringhe e garze? Siamo veramente a sti livelli di bassezza morale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un po' d'ordine:
> 1) Come mostra il grafico, al principio della crisi (2009), l'esposizione degli Stati europei verso la Grecia era nulla. Vi era invece una forte esposizione delle banche francesi e tedesche verso la Grecia. E' un fenomeno comunemente osservato e studiato in pressoché tutte le esperienze di aggancio valutario o unione monetaria tra Paesi con sensibili differenziali nei parametri macroeconomici: si ha un massiccio afflusso di capitali dal Paese a valuta forte verso quello a valuta debole, favorito dalla rigidità del cambio. Il cambio fisso infatti da un lato maschera l'effettivo grado di solvibilità del Paese meno sviluppato, conferendogli una credibilità che in realtà non ha, perché la valuta è sovradimensionata rispetto alla sua economia e non ne rispecchia i fondamentali macroeconomici, dall'altro lato incentiva il Paese forte a prestare, poiché questo non corre il rischio di vedersi restituita moneta svalutata. Ed è ciò che è accaduto in Grecia: vi è stato un consistente accumulo di DEBITO ESTERO PRIVATO, per effetto dei prestiti con i quali le banche del Nord finanziavano gli acquisti dei beni dei Paesi del Nord (perché di questo si tratta. Io DB presto soldi a te greco così ti compri la Mercedes). Questo cosa ci dice? Semplice: che LA CRISI, PERLOMENO NEL SUO MOMENTO GENETICO, NON E' UNA CRISI DI FINANZA PUBBLICA. E difatti alla vigilia dello scoppio della crisi il Debito pubblico greco era elevato, ma costante, quello italiano, sotto Berlusconi, che ci crediate o no, era sceso di 10 punti percentuali, quello spagnolo nel 2007 era addirittura al 37%. Quanto sopra è stato esplicitamente confermato da Vitor Costancio, nella sua qualità di PRESIDENTE DELLA BCE (quindi non stiamo parlando di Salvini, Grillo o Borghi), in un discorso del 23 maggio del 2013 ad Atene, in cui si affermava: "Il debito pubblico non c'entra. Ha sempre prevalso una narrazione sbagliata della crisi." Il testo integrale del discorso si trova sulla rete.
> 
> 2) Appena dopo l'entrata nell'Eurozona, per effetto del meccanismo descritto al punto 1), La Grecia vive un periodo di moderata crescita a causa dell'economia drogata dalla bolla finanziaria, fino a che nel 2008 si ha il crollo Lehman e la crisi dei mutui subprime. Le banche francesi e tedesche, che erano pesantemente esposte sul mercato finanziario USA (venendo perciò ribattezzati "Gli idioti di Dusseldorf") entrano in crisi. A questo punto si ha il sudden stop: i Paesi del Nord tagliano i flussi dei capitali che finanziavano disavanzi di parte corrente della bilancia dei pagamenti greca, in sostanza chiudono i rubinetti e chiedono il rientro dei prestiti fino a quel momento accordati. Dovendo fare la voce grossa, molto più facile farla con la Grecia, piuttosto che con gli USA...
> ...




ottimo intervento

comunque come ho già detto vedrete che l'accordo lo trovano..non possono rischiare che un paese esca dall'Euro


----------



## Efferosso (1 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un po' d'ordine:
> 1) Come mostra il grafico, al principio della crisi (2009), l'esposizione degli Stati europei verso la Grecia era nulla. Vi era invece una forte esposizione delle banche francesi e tedesche verso la Grecia. E' un fenomeno comunemente osservato e studiato in pressoché tutte le esperienze di aggancio valutario o unione monetaria tra Paesi con sensibili differenziali nei parametri macroeconomici: si ha un massiccio afflusso di capitali dal Paese a valuta forte verso quello a valuta debole, favorito dalla rigidità del cambio. Il cambio fisso infatti da un lato maschera l'effettivo grado di solvibilità del Paese meno sviluppato, conferendogli una credibilità che in realtà non ha, perché la valuta è sovradimensionata rispetto alla sua economia e non ne rispecchia i fondamentali macroeconomici, dall'altro lato incentiva il Paese forte a prestare, poiché questo non corre il rischio di vedersi restituita moneta svalutata. Ed è ciò che è accaduto in Grecia: vi è stato un consistente accumulo di DEBITO ESTERO PRIVATO, per effetto dei prestiti con i quali le banche del Nord finanziavano gli acquisti dei beni dei Paesi del Nord (perché di questo si tratta. Io DB presto soldi a te greco così ti compri la Mercedes). Questo cosa ci dice? Semplice: che LA CRISI, PERLOMENO NEL SUO MOMENTO GENETICO, NON E' UNA CRISI DI FINANZA PUBBLICA. E difatti alla vigilia dello scoppio della crisi il Debito pubblico greco era elevato, ma costante, quello italiano, sotto Berlusconi, che ci crediate o no, era sceso di 10 punti percentuali, quello spagnolo nel 2007 era addirittura al 37%. Quanto sopra è stato esplicitamente confermato da Vitor Costancio, nella sua qualità di PRESIDENTE DELLA BCE (quindi non stiamo parlando di Salvini, Grillo o Borghi), in un discorso del 23 maggio del 2013 ad Atene, in cui si affermava: "Il debito pubblico non c'entra. Ha sempre prevalso una narrazione sbagliata della crisi." Il testo integrale del discorso si trova sulla rete.
> 
> 2) Appena dopo l'entrata nell'Eurozona, per effetto del meccanismo descritto al punto 1), La Grecia vive un periodo di moderata crescita a causa dell'economia drogata dalla bolla finanziaria, fino a che nel 2008 si ha il crollo Lehman e la crisi dei mutui subprime. Le banche francesi e tedesche, che erano pesantemente esposte sul mercato finanziario USA (venendo perciò ribattezzati "Gli idioti di Dusseldorf") entrano in crisi. A questo punto si ha il sudden stop: i Paesi del Nord tagliano i flussi dei capitali che finanziavano disavanzi di parte corrente della bilancia dei pagamenti greca, in sostanza chiudono i rubinetti e chiedono il rientro dei prestiti fino a quel momento accordati. Dovendo fare la voce grossa, molto più facile farla con la Grecia, piuttosto che con gli USA...
> ...



Non posso essere d'accordo su una linea di pensiero come questa.
Qui si sta facendo passare la Grecia per quello che non è. Una vittima del sistema.
Hai i grafici delle esposizioni delle banche private verso tutti gli altri paesi europei, pre crisi, e adesso?
Erano d'accordo le banche d'affari? Nessun problema a dirlo. Il problema semmai è un altro:

Non venitemi a dire che le condizioni della grecia pre crisi erano buone, perché non è vero.
Un rapporto deficit/pil che dal 3% dichiarato sale al 12% reale non è sano. Non è equilibrato.
E se chi ha prestato i soldi lo sapesse, potrebbe essere vero (e magari si sono presi un rischione, può essere, come giustamente tu dici) ma può essere anche no. Se il privato cittadino con il suo Home Banking investe 50.000 nella grecia nel 2008 (conosco ahimé gente che lo ha fatto) vedendo i fondamentali su Bloomberg? Delinquente?

Non sono d'accordo sulla frase sottolineata. Dipende dalla velocità con cui fai le riforme e dalla qualità delle stesse. Se la Grecia passa ad un sistema pensionistico sostenibile nel lungo periodo, Austerity o meno, il debito scende. E' una questione di qualità del debito. Se fai investimenti a perdere, che tu sia in austerity o no, il debito aumenta, e viceversa.

La frase in grassetto sarebbe perfetta, se tutti avessero adottato il modello economico con le regole che si erano dati (in teoria doveva essere così, al momento dell'ingresso, salvo che si truccano i conti e non si rispettano i patti).
Doveva essere questo: un mercato unico con una moneta unica.
Il problema è che il mercato unico non è, se uno ha un deficit che si muove in un certo modo e un altro in un altro. La BCE può azzerare anche tutto, ma la mattina dopo un analista qualsiasi che vede come si muovono gli investimenti in grecia sconsiglia l'investimento, e giù a catena. Non è che la BCE può fermare il mercato libero.

Il concorso di colpa, come dici tu, c'è. Ed è innegabile. Ma non si può davvero mettere sullo stesso piano uno che ruba dei soldi e uno che non vigila bene il locale sapendo che il quartiere è malfamato.


----------



## Doctore (1 Luglio 2015)

Al di la di tutto...I politici greci hanno sbagliato ok...ma vi sembra normale affamare un popolo per pagare i debiti?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutto...I politici greci hanno sbagliato ok...ma vi sembra normale affamare un popolo per pagare i debiti?



No, per niente proprio. Sinceramente un'Europa che pospone gli interessi di un popolo e semplifica uno Stato, una nazione, a interessi bancari, prestiti... non ha proprio senso di esistere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non posso essere d'accordo su una linea di pensiero come questa.
> Qui si sta facendo passare la Grecia per quello che non è. Una vittima del sistema.
> Hai i grafici delle esposizioni delle banche private verso tutti gli altri paesi europei, pre crisi, e adesso?
> Erano d'accordo le banche d'affari? Nessun problema a dirlo. Il problema semmai è un altro:
> ...



1) Il popolo greco E' vittima. E del sistema, e degli errori dei suoi governanti, per i quali ha pagato già abbastanza. Non fa parte della mia dimensione etica l'idea di far ricadere automaticamente le colpe dei governanti su di un popolo intero. 
2) Non ho i grafici di tutte le esposizioni bancarie tedesche e francesi. Su una banca dati ufficiale tipo Eurostat o o il sito del FMI dovrebbero essere tranquillamente reperibili. E' comunque un fatto notorio che le banche francesi e tedesche fossero molto (troppo) esposte verso la Grecia e non solo (Italia, Spagna, Portogallo, Irlanda).
3) Non ho detto che la Grecia "stesse bene" prima della crisi. Ho detto che i fondamentali economici da cui si vorrebbe far dipendere, nella narrazione ufficiale, l'origine della crisi non erano fuori controllo. Parlo di spesa e debito pubblico, e ho fatto anche gli esempi di Spagna e Italia. Il deficit era come dici tu, e avevano truccato i conti. Ora, sinceramente, il fatto che Goldman Sachs abbia aiutato la Grecia nel compiere il maquillage dei propri conti pubblici, non fa sorgere nessuna domanda? Io che la governance di Francia e Germania e le "alte sfere" della tecnocrazia eurista non sapessero nulla di sta storia, non ci credo neanche se mi riportano indietro nel tempo e me lo mostrano di persona. Questo perché avevano convenienza acché la Grecia stesse dentro, per le ragioni esposte nel precedente post. Ad ogni buon conto, il fatto che la Grecia non stesse bene prima di entrare nell'euro avvalora la mia tesi: difatti, le banche tedesche e francesi hanno elargito lauti prestiti ad un Paese che negli anni 80 era considerato ancora in via di sviluppo dalla Banca Mondiale. Non occorreva una valutazione tecnica finanziaria preventiva per saperlo.
3) Nessuno mi toglie di testa che l'ufficio studi della Deutche Bank ne sappia qualcosa in più circa il rischio e la redditività attesa di un investimento piuttosto che il Sig. Georgos Panagiotis che contrae mutuo per finanziare il discopub a Mykonos.
4) Premettendo che, a detta dello stesso Vicepresidente della BCE, la crisi nasce da un problema di accumulo di debito estero privato, rispetto al quale la questione dei conti truccati è del tutto incidentale, il tizio che investe in titoli di debito greco sulla base di parametri fasulli è a tutti gli effetti un truffato, e questo è ovvio. A maggior ragione sarebbe stato auspicabile che la BCE acquistasse i titoli in eccesso per calmierare i tassi e scongiurare il default. Cosa che poteva fare perché avviene in ogni stato con una Banca centrale che si comporti da tale. Non è un caso che i mercati si sono placati, sia nei confronti della Grecia che nei confronti dell'Italia, allorché Draghi ebbe a dire "whatever it takes to save the euro". E' stata preferita la strada del piano di salvataggio MEF/IFM, in modo da poter imporre le riforme volute dalla troika dietro la minaccia del fallimento. 
5) Sai meglio di me che il debito si misura sul PIL, così come sai meglio di me che il PIL è composto da consumi privati+spesa pubblica+investimenti+esportazioni nette. Se tagli pensioni e salari reali e aumenti l'IVA al 28% in un Paese che campa di servizi e turismo, non è difficile immaginare che li ammazzi prima ancora che possano godere dei benefici a lungo termine di un contributivo, dal momento che vai a incidere negativamente sul PIL (recessione) e lo scarto Debito/PIL si allarga. E difatti è esattamente quel che è successo sia in Italia che in Grecia. La cosa potrebbe funzionare se, ad esempio, il Paese potesse far leva sulla svalutazione della moneta per promuovere le esportazioni, così compensando la compressione dei redditi derivante dai tagli di spesa. Cosa che ovviamente non è possibile nell'attuale sistema.
6) Le Banche del Nord hanno largamente sottostimato il rischio dei prestiti cui andavano incontro. Hanno commesso un gravissimo errore di valutazione, scampandola grazie alla nostra IMU, e sulla pelle dei cittadini Greci.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Luglio 2015)

*1) Il popolo greco evade 80 miliardi stimati su 170 di PIL e va in pensione con il 40 e rotti per cento dei contributi non pagati. Il popolo greco NON e' una vittima ed ha creato il problema, e ha rivotato i politici dopo che questi hanno ammesso di aver truccato i conti. Il popolo greco ha creato il buco. Questo per me è il nocciolo più grande del problema, in assoluto. Il resto ha una importanza minore dal mio punto di vista. Questi dati per un paese sono Mostruosi, con la M maiuscola. E vuol dire che i greci hanno vissuto decenni al di sopra delle loro possibilità reali, non "poveri greci affamati", un par de ciufoli, scusa* 
2) Certo, le banche si sono fatte i loro interessi. La cosa è anche ovvia, sono imprese commerciali. Bisogna capire se le banche lo abbiano fatto accettando la scommessa, se avessero tutte le informazioni (sono persuaso come te che molte sapessero ben più di quello che forniva il governo greco, come aggregato di stime, ma chi può dire che loro non avessero stimato un deficit/PIL del 6% rispetto al 12% ? La forbice fra 3 e 12 è terrificante, è complesso riuscire ad imbroccare il numero giusto), se fossero sicuri che la grecia avrebbe fatto le riforme in fretta e bene, etc. E' lapalissiano che se una banca tenta di fare soldi facili (sostanzialmente rubando in via strisciante, a livello finanziario) va punita, ma oggigiorno una banca (di quelle grandi) è al pari di uno stato. Se crolla l'effetto domino è mostruoso (ed è anche per questo che io personalmente mi auguro che la grecia non fallisca, solo che, al contrario di una banca che può essere controllata, qui si sta alimentando un buco nero. Cioè qui siamo al terzo piano di salvataggio con la grecia che le riforme NON le fa, mentre una banca la puoi sostanzialmente imbacuccare dall'alto e tenere sotto controllo. Questi con il "potere nazionale" fanno quello che vogliono, cioè niente, semplicemente prendendo soldi e prendendo soldi, differenza non da poco). Sarebbe ingenuo pensare che le banche private siano state "concettualmente" gabbate, ovvio. Però è una questione di "quanto" e "quanto per ciascuna banca". Un dato non da poco considerando l'entità del problema. In questo caso le sfumature fra bianco e nero sono essenziali per capire di chi è la colpa maggiore, posto che qui nessuno dice (giustamente) che la grecia ha avuto tutte le colpe, mentre invece quasi tutti sostengono che sia stata una vittima e basta.
3) e "3) bis" Certo, condivido, ma vedi il punto 2).
4) Messa così sembra che le riforme imposte dalla Troika siano qualcosa di malvagio e agghiacciante, volto a fare il male del popolo ellenico. Te la metto diversamente: secondo te è "migliore" (con migliore intendo più sostenibile, più stabile, più equo) un sistema pensionistico retributivo come lo abbiamo avuto negli ultimi 50 anni, o il post Monti con il contributivo?
5) E' una analisi perfetta. Infatti io sono il primo a sostenere che misurare il deficit come rapporto sul PIL, in un momento storico di recessione combinato all'austerity, sia la più grande stupidaggine che si sia mai vista. Il problema della grecia non è ora il rapporto deficit pil. Ora il problema è il debito come valore assoluto. In tempi di vacche grasse, sì che era problematico vedere l'indice rapportato al pil.
6) Penso anche io, in una certa misura, quel che dici. Ma ora comunque vada saranno i popoli europei a pagare per quello greco, che, dato di fatto, sta mangiando alle nostre spalle (perché le inefficienze greche esistono a prescindere dall'intervento delle banche, vedi punto 1)). Ci ritroviamo nella situazione per cui, caso a) falliscono : perdiamo (italia) 40 miliardi, che alla fine il governo ci preleverà con delle imposte. caso b: non falliscono, ma continuiamo a dare aiuti a pioggia, e se va bene (ma caso top, proprio) ci ridanno i soldi in 30 anni. Non molto diverso dal caso a).


----------



## Efferosso (2 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutto...I politici greci hanno sbagliato ok...ma vi sembra normale affamare un popolo per pagare i debiti?





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> No, per niente proprio. Sinceramente un'Europa che pospone gli interessi di un popolo e semplifica uno Stato, una nazione, a interessi bancari, prestiti... non ha proprio senso di esistere.



Il problema è impostato male.
Non è che l'Europa (entità vista come qualcosa di malvagio) sta facendo gli interessi delle banche (anch'esse, e non lo capirò mai, viste intrinsecamente come una entità malvagia) a scapito dei greci (vittime).

I greci, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, evadono qualcosa come il 40 e rotti per cento di quello che dichiarano, e vanno in pensione avendo pagato la metà della stessa. Questo INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalle banche, e questo COMUNQUE lo pagheranno i cittadini Euorperi (Italiani, Spagnoli e Portoghesi, anche, cioè, non proprio il fior fiore di quelli a cui i soldi stanno uscendo da ogni orifizio).

Qua non è Grecia vs Merkel + Brutteeccattivebanche.
Qua è Grecia vs Italia + Spagna + Portogallo + resto dell'europa. E intendo CITTADINI, perchè alla fine della fiera il cerino in mano ce lo abbiamo noi.

Per fare un esempio numerico, così almeno si capisce bene:

Io sono mr Papanikolau.

Guadagno 100.000 euro l'anno (cifra esagerata, ma buttiamo lì un dato a caso. Fossero stati 20.000 sarebbe uguale).
Dichiaro 60.000 euro l'anno, su cui pago delle imposte diciamo al 35%.
Vuol dire che io, Mr Papanikolau, su 100.000 euro, ne metto in tasca 40.000 + 39.000 (0,65*60.000) = 79.000

Cioè su 100 io sto pagando 21 di imposte (ricordo che mediamente noi ci aggiriamo intorno al 40, giusto per avere un raffronto).

Dopo di che, verso nei confronti dello stato (al quale già sto fregando 40.000 * 35%, 14.000 euro) verso contributi per "X".

Poi lo stato, quando mi manda in pensione, mi dà circa 2X.

Quindi, in sostanza, io allo Stato do già di base (perché sono un ladro) 21 di imposte contro i 35 che dovrei, e poi lo stato mi restituisce il doppio di quello che io legalmente ho versato allo stesso.

Io, vi giuro, non riesco a capire come si faccia a dire che il popolo VIENE affamato. Ma VIENE affamato da chi, che hanno rubato tutto e anche di più?



Ah piccolissima nota a piè pagina. Dal sole 24 ore di maggio.

"Nel maggio 2010 in Grecia era *diffuso il fenomeno delle pensioni false*, soprattutto quelle per invalidità e quelle del settore agricolo: il ministero del Lavoro del governo Papandreou aveva calcolato che in quegli anni venivano erogate 320.000 pensioni di questo genere (*pari al 14% di tutte le pensioni pagate nel paese*) che avrebbero dovuto essere ridotte almeno a 160.000."


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2015)

Facciamoci due risate, che è meglio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> *1) Il popolo greco evade 80 miliardi stimati su 170 di PIL e va in pensione con il 40 e rotti per cento dei contributi non pagati. Il popolo greco NON e' una vittima ed ha creato il problema, e ha rivotato i politici dopo che questi hanno ammesso di aver truccato i conti. Il popolo greco ha creato il buco. Questo per me è il nocciolo più grande del problema, in assoluto. Il resto ha una importanza minore dal mio punto di vista. Questi dati per un paese sono Mostruosi, con la M maiuscola. E vuol dire che i greci hanno vissuto decenni al di sopra delle loro possibilità reali, non "poveri greci affamati", un par de ciufoli, scusa*



L'evasione non è un problema, come in Italia, è piuttosto una salvezza. Il problema è l'esportazione di capitali, che può essere connessa all'evasione (evado e porto i soldi all'estero), oppure no (pago le tasse ed esporto il capitale in surplus). L'evasore tra l'altro non è un evasore, come capita spesso in Italia, non è un imprenditore o un cittadino che non vogliono pagare le tasse, ma _vogliono pagarle ma non possono_, sono quindi piuttosto semplici_ insolventi_. 
In altre parole se non puoi pagare tutte le tasse si configura un furto da parte dello Stato perchè ognuno deve contribuire per quel che può.
La pensione prematura può essere un problema per il bilancio, ma almeno garantisce un ricambio generazionale (per un anziano che va in pensione si libera un posto per un giovane) che viene meno con una pensione che raggiungi a 70 anni, che mi pare una cosa ridicola perchè molti crepano appena arrivano a percepire la pensione, se non addirittura prima di arrivarci.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Luglio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'evasione non è un problema, come in Italia, è piuttosto una salvezza. Il problema è l'esportazione di capitali, che può essere connessa all'evasione (evado e porto i soldi all'estero), oppure no (pago le tasse ed esporto il capitale in surplus). L'evasore tra l'altro non è un evasore, come capita spesso in Italia, non è un imprenditore o un cittadino che non vogliono pagare le tasse, ma _vogliono pagarle ma non possono_, sono quindi piuttosto semplici_ insolventi_.
> In altre parole se non puoi pagare tutte le tasse si configura un furto da parte dello Stato perchè ognuno deve contribuire per quel che può.
> La pensione prematura può essere un problema per il bilancio, ma almeno garantisce un ricambio generazionale (per un anziano che va in pensione si libera un posto per un giovane) che viene meno con una pensione che raggiungi a 70 anni, che mi pare una cosa ridicola perchè molti crepano appena arrivano a percepire la pensione, se non addirittura prima di arrivarci.




Anzi tutto che gli evasori lo siano per necessità e non per furbizia è una strumentalizzazione bella e buona, perché non lo si può sapere. Quello che si sa è che, sei fai del nero, lo stato non incassa dei soldi. Quindi, se lo stato ha bisogno di soldi e non glieli dai, deve fare debito. Questa è l'unica cosa sicura.

In secondo luogo, per quanto concettualmente non sia una bestialità dire, in determinate situazioni, che il nero "deve" esserci per il bene dell'economia, bisogna vedere QUANTO ce n'è.
Non è che il nero salva l'economia. Se lo stato ha delle inefficienze è ovvio che il nero è più produttivo, ma la frase sopra va letta in altro modo.

Non è "sano" fare nero. E' paradossale che il nero sia la parte più produttiva. Leggasi----> "Sottrarre ricchezze alla macchina parassitaria"----> Leggasi, fate delle riforme efficienti a livello statale. Leggasi ----> Non fate andare in pensione la gente a 50 anni e non scialacquate i soldi (tutte cose fatte dalla Grecia). Cerchiamo di non rigirare le frittate.
Se no, ragazzi, non paghiamo più le tasse neanche noi, per un 40%, e sicuramente andrà tutto meglio, no? Una bella megaprivatizzazione dello stato. Poi vediamo quanto efficiente diventà la sanità, come vanno bene i mezzi pubblici, etc.

Il "ricambio", come lo chiami tu, fa si che la seconda generazione paghi la pensione della prima. E così via. Fino a quando non becchi un periodo di recessione (per qualsiasi motivo esogeno) e ti trovi così: generazione X non ha i soldi per andare in pensione. Gliene danno di meno, più in là, quindi dovrà lavorare di più. Generazione X+1 comincia ad andare a lavorare più tardi, dovrà pagare una fetta della X, avrà meno anni contributivi, e si ritroverà con una pensione da fame e arriverà ad 80 anni al lavoro, perché la generazione X+2 dovrebbe campare 110 anni medi per pagare quella di X+1.

Non il massimo, questo "ricambio".


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> No, per niente proprio. Sinceramente un'Europa che pospone gli interessi di un popolo e semplifica uno Stato, una nazione, a interessi bancari, prestiti... non ha proprio senso di esistere.



Amen.


----------



## Doctore (2 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è impostato male.
> Non è che l'Europa (entità vista come qualcosa di malvagio) sta facendo gli interessi delle banche (anch'esse, e non lo capirò mai, viste intrinsecamente come una entità malvagia) a scapito dei greci (vittime).
> 
> I greci, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, evadono qualcosa come il 40 e rotti per cento di quello che dichiarano, e vanno in pensione avendo pagato la metà della stessa. Questo INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalle banche, e questo COMUNQUE lo pagheranno i cittadini Euorperi (Italiani, Spagnoli e Portoghesi, anche, cioè, non proprio il fior fiore di quelli a cui i soldi stanno uscendo da ogni orifizio).
> ...



Vanno benissimo i numeri...Pero mi ripeto...
Il popolo greco credi veramente che sta sguazzando nella ricchezza e si possa permettere ulteriori sacrifici?
Perche in base ai tuoi numeri(per altro corretti)sembra che stai descrivendo uno dei paesi piu ricchi al mondo con un pil procapite altissimo e quindi s possono permettere ulteriori sacrifici.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Luglio 2015)

Ammetto di non aver letto le 21 pagine del topic, quindi vi chiedo: quali sono i pro e i contro di una Grecia fuori dalla UE?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi la franchezza ma io ad un paese (e soprattutto ad un popolo) che ha scatenato due guerre mondiali non darei la guida nemmeno di un fazzoletto di terra, figuriamoci di un continente...hanno provato a seppellire il resto d'Europa con la guerra due volte e non ce l'hanno fatta...pare che con l'economia gli stia andando meglio....



Beh non è proprio così.


----------



## Efferosso (3 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Vanno benissimo i numeri...Pero mi ripeto...
> Il popolo greco credi veramente che sta sguazzando nella ricchezza e si possa permettere ulteriori sacrifici?
> Perche in base ai tuoi numeri(per altro corretti)sembra che stai descrivendo uno dei paesi piu ricchi al mondo con un pil procapite altissimo e quindi s possono permettere ulteriori sacrifici.



Non dico che sono ricchi.
Dico che a loro la situazione è andata sempre bene così, fino allo scoppio della crisi.

Se stai male e nessuno ti salva il deretano, improvvisamente ti sbatti per uscire dalla palta. 

Ma che cavolo, ma non vedete quanti sacrifici stiamo facendo NOI (meno pensione, età pensionabile più alta, meno garanzie lavorative, capitali immobiliari e finanziari molto più tassati) per rimettere a posto il buco pregresso?
E chi siamo noi gli zimbelli, e loro i furbi?

La Grecia se vuole rialzarsi, può. MA NON VUOLE. Non le fa le riforme, sono al terzo salvataggio e non hanno fatto niente o quasi.


Allora cominciamo a mettere una imposta aggiuntiva per prendere 10 miliardi all'anno da dare al Sudan. E' lo stesso discorso. Anzi, magari i Sudanesi li usano davvero i soldi per farci degli investimenti produttivi, non essendo abituati a prenderli e buttarli via.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2015)

Ma voi siete proprio convinti che il no avrebbe conseguenze più devastanti del si? Io sinceramente non ne sono proprio convinto. 
Mettiamo vince il si: Tsipras è costretto a dimettersi, si va di nuovo al voto. Come succede sempre in questi casi l'elettorato è estremamente frammentato e nessuno riesce a vincere. Quindi? Ennesimo governo di coalizione debole, che si mette a 90 gradi con l'Europa facendo le solite manovre lacrime e sangue, disintegrando ciò che resta del welfare greco. Peccato che una cosa del genere (sia per ragioni politiche perché fare delle manovre del genere è un suicidio per un partito sia perché cominceranno delle sommosse popolari) sia destinata a durare, se tutto va bene, massimo 2 anni. Il governo cade e noi ci ritroviamo esattamente come oggi, con un paese ancora più povero e affamato che si appresta ad eleggere Alba Dorata come primo partito, che di sicuro ci daranno il dito medio andandosene dall'Europa senza manco un referendum.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete proprio convinti che il no avrebbe conseguenze più devastanti del si? Io sinceramente non ne sono proprio convinto.
> Mettiamo vince il si: Tsipras è costretto a dimettersi, si va di nuovo al voto. Come succede sempre in questi casi l'elettorato è estremamente frammentato e nessuno riesce a vincere. Quindi? Ennesimo governo di coalizione debole, che si mette a 90 gradi con l'Europa facendo le solite manovre lacrime e sangue, disintegrando ciò che resta del welfare greco. Peccato che una cosa del genere (sia per ragioni politiche perché fare delle manovre del genere è un suicidio per un partito sia perché cominceranno delle sommosse popolari) sia destinata a durare, se tutto va bene, massimo 2 anni. Il governo cade e noi ci ritroviamo esattamente come oggi, con un paese ancora più povero e affamato che si appresta ad eleggere Alba Dorata come primo partito, che di sicuro ci daranno il dito medio andandosene dall'Europa senza manco un referendum.



Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi. Se vince il sì, massimo 2-3 anni e siamo punto e a capo. L'errore di Tsipras è stato presentarsi in campagna elettorale e dichiararsi contro l'austerità, ma professandosi europeista convinto. Il fatto è che l'euro E' l'austerità, e non ho capito se questo Tsipras lo sappia, o se faccia lo scemo per non andare in guerra, come si dice dalle mie parti. Di sicuro chiedere al popolo di decidere una questione così complessa, tecnica e delicata, in una settimana e con le banche chiuse, è vigliaccheria allo stato puro, altro che democrazia.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi. Se vince il sì, massimo 2-3 anni e siamo punto e a capo. L'errore di Tsipras è stato presentarsi in campagna elettorale e dichiararsi contro l'austerità, ma professandosi europeista convinto. Il fatto è che l'euro E' l'austerità, e non ho capito se questo Tsipras lo sappia, o se faccia lo scemo per non andare in guerra, come si dice dalle mie parti. Di sicuro chiedere al popolo di decidere una questione così complessa, tecnica e delicata, in una settimana e con le banche chiuse, è vigliaccheria allo stato puro, altro che democrazia.



Il punto è che la Grecia è già fallita da anni, ormai è un dato di fatto e credo che i greci stessi ne siano consapevoli. Personalmente ritengo che Tsipras, presentandosi come europeista, volesse provare prima a trovare un'altra soluzione con l'UE (e sarebbe stata la cosa più logica da fare). Ma siccome ai tecnocrati europei non gliene può inportare nulla del popolo greco (preferendo così banche, interessi e denaro alla dignità di un popolo EUROPEO) il naufragio della trattativa era inevitabile.
Da un lato può esser vista come una vigliaccheria e sono d'accordo, ma ormai, arrivati a questo punto, dove qualunque delle due strade sarebbe devastante, credo che sia giusto interpellare il popolo e vedere se ha voglia di un ultimo scatto d'orgoglio.

PS:è assolutamente vergognoso che in tutto ciò i responsabili di questo disastro, ossia chi ha falsificato i bilanci della Grecia, non vengano puniti con l'ergastolo a vita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> "Nel maggio 2010 in Grecia era *diffuso il fenomeno delle pensioni false*, soprattutto quelle per invalidità e quelle del settore agricolo: il ministero del Lavoro del governo Papandreou aveva calcolato che in quegli anni venivano erogate 320.000 pensioni di questo genere (*pari al 14% di tutte le pensioni pagate nel paese*) che avrebbero dovuto essere ridotte almeno a 160.000."



E' una cosa eticamente scorretta, ma che succede anche in Italia. Il punto è che si ignora che queste pensioni false vanno a beneficio di gente che senza quel denaro finirebbe in povertà, perchè non credo che un lavoratore greco abbia una pensione di invalidità, saranno i disoccupati, no? Se in Sicilia licenziamo le migliaia di forestali che ci sono, che faranno quelli poi dato che non c'è lavoro e fare impresa in Italia è un suicidio? Faranno la fame. Quindi queste spese statali sono in realtà un modo di sfamare il popolo che si arrangia come può, illegalmente, perchè lo stato non è capace di produrre un welfare-state adeguato.
Poi c'è un altro problema per la Grecia ma anche per l'Italia, che aumentando i consumi aumentano le importazioni, perchè la Grecia non produce niente. Telefonini, computer, automobili, moto, bici, condizionatori, frigoriferi... è un'emoraggia di capitali verso l'estero.
Guarda caso molti di quei prodotti sono made in germany, ma ormai la maggior parte son fatti in Cina. L'Italia ormai cosa produce, hanno smantellato o venduto tutto, nemmeno le Fiat son fatte in Italia tranne qualche modello.
La furbata della Merkel è stata di dare i soldi ai Greci perchè comprassero prodotti tedeschi, anche alimentari. Idem in Italia, dove siamo costretti a mangiare prodotti tedeschi, francesi, polacchi, spagnoli, perchè gli eurocrati han deciso delle quote di produzione per ogni Paese, bloccando il mercato.
E hanno distrutto la piccola media impresa, compresi i piccoli negozianti, per favorire la GDO, e via di centri commerciali e catene di supermercati mentre il piccolo bottegaio si vede arrivare la finanza che lo multa per ogni cosa e ha da fare gli studi di settore per cui ci vuole un commercialista. Ah ma poi è colpa dell'evasione fiscale... certo, e chi lo dice guarda caso fa gli interessi delle grandi corporazioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> No, per niente proprio. Sinceramente un'Europa che pospone gli interessi di un popolo e semplifica uno Stato, una nazione, a interessi bancari, prestiti... non ha proprio senso di esistere.



Sì, ma è anche peggio di così. La Grecia era indebitata e l' UE le ha prestato denaro per pagare quei debiti. Che vuol dire? Che l' UE-BCE ha funzionato come un'ente di recupero crediti... i creditori precedenti non avevano l'autorità di prenderli con la forza (imponendo manovre politiche) allora ecco l' Euro e l' UE: hanno dato la liquidità necessaria ai PIIGS perchè pagassero i creditori (che alla fine sono gli stessi che comandano l' UE poi) ma adesso hanno il potere, la legittimità, dato il trasferimento di sovrantà delle singole nazioni verso l' UE, di applicare le politiche che vogliono, mettendo in ginocchio interi stati e mettendo alla fame le popolazioni.


----------



## Efferosso (3 Luglio 2015)

Alzo le mani, tanto la testa non la posso, né voglio, cambiare a nessuno.

Sono tutti poveri affamati che subiscono le angherie della Germania, ormai è un dato assodato (come, non lo so, ma lo dite voi che sono tutti poverelli e non i finti ciechi che vanno a bersi il bianchino e giocare a videopoker, quindi sarà così).
Anche prima dell'entrata nell'euro, ma sicuramente la Germania ci ha messo lo zampino.


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani, tanto la testa non la posso, né voglio, cambiare a nessuno.
> 
> Sono tutti poveri affamati che subiscono le angherie della Germania, ormai è un dato assodato (come, non lo so, ma lo dite voi che sono tutti poverelli e non i finti ciechi che vanno a bersi il bianchino e giocare a videopoker, quindi sarà così).
> Anche prima dell'entrata nell'euro, ma sicuramente la Germania ci ha messo lo zampino.


Amico mio tu ne sai piu di me di numeri...
Però da povero ignorante dico che austerità e crescita sono due cose diverse...come cercare di spegnere il fuoco con altro fuoco.
Quello che chiede l europa alla grecia è giusto ma non si puo fare in poco tempo...ci vogliono decenni.


----------

